# ~*~*Break Out Your Castor Oil - 2010 Edition~*~*



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

The Castor Oil Challenge 2010 is here.​ 

The challenge will begin on Monday Feb. 8, 2010 and end on Saturday May 8, 2010. ​ 

On May 13, 2010 there will be prize drawing to win your very own bottle of the famous Jamaican Black Castor Oil ! ​ 

1 - 4 oz. bottle will be given away to 3 lucky challengers.



 

You have 1 month to go out and purchase your castor oil if you have none. You have the option of using whatever brand of castor oil you can get your hands on. ​ 

Order online  or visit your local pharmacy or health store’s laxative section and pick up a bottle. ​ 

*I recommend using 100% castor oil unrefined or cold pressed, none of that Hollywood Beauty stuff. ​ 

*Rules *
- You must enter between Jan. 8 2010 and Feb. 8 2010 to be listed as a challenger and be entered into the drawing.


-Once you enter you have 5 days to submit a starting photo Feb 8. 2010-Feb 12. 2010.


- You may use any type of castor oil you choose.


-You must apply the castor oil to your scalp 2 x’s a week at the minimum. Part your hair and apply the castor oil as if you were greasing your scalp.


-You may apply the castor oil to the length of your hair if you wish to seal.


- You may mix your castor oil with another oil if it is too thick for you, or if irritation occurs.


- At the end of the challenge you have 5 days to submit a progress photo May 8. 2010 - May 12. 2010.

-At the end of the challenge post your starting photo and your ending photo together.



All challengers will be given a number upon entry. Prize drawing will take place on May 13, 2010 using random.org. You must have a beginning and an ending photo to be eligible for the prize.​ 

*No Photo No Prize!* If your number comes up and you have not submitted an ending photo by May. 12 @ midnight you will not be eligible for the prize. Sorry. ​ 

*Important Dates*
*Enter the challenge between - Jan. 8, 2010 - Feb 8, 2010*
*Submit a Photo between - Feb. 8, 2010 - Feb. 12, 2010*
*Submit an ending photo between - May 8, 2010 - May 12, 2010*
*Prize Drawing - May 13, 2010*​ 


*Benefits of Castor oil *
http://www.hairfinder.com/hairquestions/castor_oil.htm
http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/castor-oil-for-hair.html


* Good Luck!* 
*Happy Hair Growing!*​
**By the way, I have no affiliation with the makers of JBCO. I'm conducting this challenge for fun. I will be purchasing the 3 bottles of JBCO with my own money. Thanks!*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

* Challengers *​
The number given to you was generated through random.org


*
#62 Ashleescheveux 
#15 Honeytips 
#7 KnitChick 
#26 dollface 
#93 Ozma 
#100 stellagirl76 
#22 Ms. Feliz  
#50 unique4lyfe33 
#1 MonaRae 
#49 Mz Zartavia 
#75 LiberianGirl 
#13 cherryhair123 
#9 Fullypersuaded7 
#21 sharifeh 
#59 PinkyD 
#80 DesiRae 
#53 Kusare 
#32 dr. j 
#4 iNicola 
#2 Bnster 
#99 Aspire 
#40 Serenity Peace 
#38 teysmith 
#87 Bluetopia 
#28 larry3344 
#29 charmtreese 
#42 kasey 
#43 ltown 
#76 DaRKNLuVLy 
#37 My-Foolish-Heart 
#3 QurlyQutie 
#86 Scarcity21 
#63 orangepeel 
#41 pureebony 
#44 kitkat2011 
#90 LaidBak 
#56 CherieMarie 
#77 Mz. Princess 
#83 Geminigirl 
#31 NJoy 
#74 exubah 
#65 TemiLnd 
#8 zenith 
#17 justicefighter1913 
#11 CaramelPrincezz 
#19 HealthyHair2007 
#73 NaturalCinnachicc 
#45 MadameLaTigresse 
#27 Ronnieaj 
#89 *SkolarStar* 
#82 hair4romheaven 
#54 *Muffin* 
#24 momoftrips 
#5 carlana25 
#85 Teevino 
#6 Tashdog83 
#16 mqueens 
#25 cutenss 
#33 *CherryPie* 
#46 NewlyNaturalAgain 
#57 simplyconfident 
#66 ladyKT 
#10 deusa80 
#12 luckyduck 
#23 Firefly 
#34 SimplyBlessed 
#14 BrownEyez22 
#20 jry2lnghair 
#30 SunnyDelight 
#18 chrisanddonniesmommy 
#35 *closer*2*my*dreams* 
#36 KynkiChyck 
#47 ChocoKitty 
#51 cch24 
#64 sstevenson 
#78 mysoon2behair 
#98 4mia 
#39 Garner 
#52 grow 
#91 MochaWisdom 
#70 dandreiablue 
#95 mimi 
#81 zelia5 
#58 CQ Diddly Do 
#92 Missi 
#69 lovely008 
#68 swalker31 
#97 Sweet Tea31 
#61 shopgalore 
#96 buttaflye03 
#84 Tyhill21 
#60 Msstarr718 
#94 MondoDismo 
#55 blazingthru 
#67 Sade' 
#71 MahoganyJazz 
#88 yodie 
#79 katblack 
#72 Queen Earth 
#101 AngelDoll 
#48 caribgirl 
#102 day2day 
#103 damagedends 
*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

*Of course I'm in *






*Feb. 2010*

*Castor Oil *- *a mixture of JBCO and Heritage Brand Castor Oil**
x's applied per week* - *2x's after a fresh wash and condition*


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in!  Ill be using Palma Christi unrefined cold pressed castor oil


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooh!!! Count me in please!!! :bouncegre I usually just buy the generic pharmacy brand, so that's what I'll be using. Will add my starting pic on the weekend.


----------



## KnitChick (Jan 7, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 7, 2010)

This would be my first challenge. I'd love to join....


----------



## Ozma (Jan 7, 2010)

What the heck; I'm game for one more challenge.

I'll be using Tropical Isle Living Lavender JBCO.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 7, 2010)

I am in (already doing the scalp massage challenge) and already using Castor oil so this will be great to keep me motivated and I am always happy to be in with a chance of winning something, esp as I am in the use up your stash and purchasing powers have been limited .....

I will be using tropical Isle Lavender Jamaican Black Castor Oil *3x week*

Just to check that this challenge is open to international members? 








*ETA: Starting Pic - 14 Feb 2010*


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like to join. I need to order some JBCO because right now I have that Hollywood Beauty stuff. 

ETA: starting pic


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

Just to check that this challenge is open to international members? [/QUOTE]

*sure is!*


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in, I already have my jbco!

Here is my pic:


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

*BTW : if you want to order your Castor Oil from iherb.com use my coupon code for $5.00 off first time buyers code : TAH493

http://www.iherb.com/Search?kw=castor oil*


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 7, 2010)

I wanna join but my camera is down.  I hope to have one by Feb. 8th but if not I would love to be a part of this challenge.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I need to join this challenge so that I can finally see what everyone is talking about! One question though, does our starting and ending photos have to be of straightened hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in as well.  Will be starting on January 8th using at least 3-4 days a week.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> I think I need to join this challenge so that I can finally see what everyone is talking about! One question though, does our starting and ending photos have to be of straightened hair?


 
*If you straighten your hair normally to do length checks then yes straighten it for your ending photo so we can see the progress you've made. If you would rather not straighten then it's not mandatory you can take your ending pic stretching your hair with your hands. *


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't resist this challenge. Castor oil is my absolute favorite. I'll be using JBCO.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in-got my JBCO
will post pic by 2/8/10


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 7, 2010)

Posted pic in previous post


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 7, 2010)

yay! i want to join. I'll try and get my hands on JBCO by feb 8th but if not, I have regular castor oil from the bss that I can start with. That stuff is so thick and sticky, I may mix it!

does anyone know of any youtubes I can watch of people oiling their scalp?
I just want to see people's methods.


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in! I really need to get back on using castor oil for those edges. I will be using castor oil form the pharmacy section at walmart. Just plain oil. I like using it slick and seal. I will focus on my edges. I am also using Moe Gro oil. Good Luck Ladies!






Right Edge 01/08/2010






Left Edge 01/08/2010


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 7, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> yay! i want to join. I'll try and get my hands on JBCO by feb 8th but if not, I have regular castor oil from the bss that I can start with. That stuff is so thick and sticky, I may mix it!
> 
> does anyone know of any youtubes I can watch of people oiling their scalp?
> I just want to see people's methods.


 
Shorty2Sweet59     skip to 2:46 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzIjeHEed0


----------



## MizzCoco (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in! Here is a starting pic, I will be applying JBCO 2x a week


----------



## Desarae (Jan 7, 2010)

Count Me In Please!

I'll be using Home Health Castor Oil (I already have some on hand)


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh wow I told myself no more challenges but this one is calling out to me. I use the now brand castor oil. I'll post a starting pic in Feb.


----------



## dr.j (Jan 7, 2010)

I would like to join.  Will buy JBCO and post starting pic by Feb. 1


----------



## iNicola (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in. I'll have to get my hands on some JBCO.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *If you straighten your hair normally to do length checks then yes straighten it for your ending photo so we can see the progress you've made. If you would rather not straighten then it's not mandatory you can take your ending pic stretching your hair with your hands. *



Yay! Thanks! Count me in then!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy crap - another challenge that I would love to do!!  I am a CO fanatic and I need to get some more cause my stash is running low.  Please count me in.  I use it as a staple anyway.  I will post pic and reg by end of week.  

Please count me in.​


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a major castor oil junkie! I use the JBCO pomade once or twice a week on my scalp. I use the oil itself once or twice a week.

Please add me to the challenge list! :woohoo2:


----------



## teysmith (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey count me in!! I have a full bottle of castor oil that I only used once or twice. I've been wanting to use it but I've been so into my coconut oil.. But this sounds like a really fun challenge!!

I would like to join plz!

Can someone please tell me the benifits of using castor oil? I know that one of the main purposes people use it here is for thicker hair, which is why I decided to buy it. But are their any other purpose for using it? do it help with hair growth as well?


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in! I'm in!!

been using jbco almost everyday for months.


----------



## Bnster (Jan 7, 2010)

I would love to be in. I would like to try JBCO, right now using 
Naturel Hair & Body Jamaican Style Castor Oil Treatment w/ Grapeseed & Carrot Oil. 
The bottle says it is Pure Castor Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Carrot Oil, BHT. 
Post pics later, once I research how to attach pic via URL in threads.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to join just one thing my hair is braided right now so can I still participate?


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in!!!!! I will be using NOW castor oil mixed with rosemary oil!  I will apply it to my scalp 5-6 days a week.  I will also be using it on my ends.


----------



## kasey (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey BG. I too would like to join this challenge! I've never used JBCO, but I do have a few ounces of Home Health Castor oil here at the house.  Thanks!!! --c


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> Shorty2Sweet59     skip to 2:46
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzIjeHEed0



Thanks lady!!!!! this girl has great progress!!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2010)

Please add me I use this CO all the time!


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds fun! I'm in. I'll be using JBCO


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 8, 2010)

larry3344 said:


> I want to join just one thing my hair is braided right now so can I still participate?


 
You sure can!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 8, 2010)

teysmith said:


> Hey count me in!! I have a full bottle of castor oil that I only used once or twice. I've been wanting to use it but I've been so into my coconut oil.. But this sounds like a really fun challenge!!
> 
> I would like to join plz!
> 
> Can someone please tell me the benifits of using castor oil? I know that one of the main purposes people use it here is for thicker hair, which is why I decided to buy it. But are their any other purpose for using it? do it help with hair growth as well?


 
*I posted two links at the bottom of my original post.*


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to join!


----------



## QurlyQutie (Jan 8, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge...my first! Been lurking for the past six months...finally joining in. Great information, great advise on this site. Thanks ladies!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 8, 2010)

pls add me to the list


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 8, 2010)

I want in too. I use my pharmacy generic brand. Does it matter if we decide to switch brands later on?


----------



## pureebony (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Me too want to join!!!

Is it ok OP that i mix my castor oil with my growth mix, and do it that way, at the mo will try and get black castor oil, but i have the refined version not sure of the brand, will look later.

My starting pic is below:

Thanks!!


----------



## kitkat2011 (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> The Castor Oil Challenge 2010 is here.​
> 
> 
> The challenge will begin on Monday Feb. 8, 2010 and end on Saturday May 8, 2010. ​
> ...


  hi i would like to be added to this challenge, how can i upload a pic, my screen name is kitkat2011


----------



## kitkat2011 (Jan 8, 2010)

i would like to join this challenge. i will be using regular castor purchased from the drug store.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 8, 2010)

orangepeel said:


> I want in too. I use my pharmacy generic brand. Does it matter if we decide to switch brands later on?


 
*Nope, it doesn't matter. Just list the brand if you change it.*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 8, 2010)

pureebony said:


> Hey Me too want to join!!!
> 
> Is it ok OP that i mix my castor oil with my growth mix, and do it that way, at the mo will try and get black castor oil, but i have the refined version not sure of the brand, will look later.
> 
> ...


 

*You are allowed to mix, that's perfectly fine.*


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 8, 2010)

OK I can get with this challenge!  I have JBCO that I mix with my DCs,  I will slap a nozzle tip on the bottle and start applying it to my scalp.  I may thin it out a bit with EVOO or EVCO.  Starting pic attached.


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 8, 2010)

ok I am so in on this challenge....I will post my pics on Feb 8th as well


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in!!. I will be using JBCO w/ lavender, JBCO mixed in my OCT, and just plain old JBCO. I love this oil. Will post a pic by Feb 8

ETA: Pic


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 8, 2010)

YEA!!! I am all over this challenge. I still have some JBCO and I am sure I will still have some in FEB. I plan to purchase some of the Lavender one next time. Count me in. I am in yarn braids and am not sure if I will be out of them in Feb. If not. How does that work as far as posting pictures go?​


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 8, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> YEA!!! I am all over this challenge. I still have some JBCO and I am sure I will still have some in FEB. I plan to purchase some of the Lavender one next time. Count me in. I am in yarn braids and am not sure if I will be out of them in Feb. If not. How does that work as far as posting pictures go?​


 
*You may enter but in order to be eligible for the drawing you must enter a starting pic by Feb 12 and an ending pic by May 12.*


----------



## Aspire (Jan 8, 2010)

Okie - here is reg.

*Regimen:*
Daily: _Moisturize and seal nightly_
2x Week: _Cleanse and Condition_
Weekly: _Deep Condition_
Monthly: _Henna/Cassia Mix_
90 Days: _Relaxer and Dusting_

Always: *No Direct Heat*

I will be using a mixture of MT/CO/Amla oil to moisturize and seal at least every other night.  CO on my edges and ends when needed.  I use whatever brand is cheapest, but I LOVE JBCO and am ordering more.


----------



## exubah (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh yeah I think I shall be joining this challenge!!!!

I will be using JBCO and I will be applying to my roots (not my scalp, I think I'm slightly allergic) at least 2x per week.

I will post a starting pic some time before Feb 8th.  

I am from the Bahamas and reside there but I have a US address if I win one of the prizes


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2010)

Right now I have my JBCO mixed with a smidgen of AfroVeda Growth Elixir.  Since we don't start until Feb I am gonna figure out some way to mix in MN before I start applying it.
ETA:  I melted some MN into my oil mixture.  So I'm ready!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 9, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Right now I have my JBCO mixed with a smidgen of AfroVeda Growth Elixir. Since we don't start until Feb I am gonna figure out some way to mix in MN before I start applying it.
> ETA: I melted some MN into my oil mixture. So I'm ready!


 
*That's great!*


----------



## TemiLnd (Jan 9, 2010)

Im in/ I live in the UK but I'd still like to join.
Starting pic to come... Added: 15th Jan 2010


----------



## zenith (Jan 9, 2010)

Count me in. I just bought some castor oil.

My avatar is my starting pic. it's about 2 weeks old!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't figure out this pic thing!!!! But I want to be in, I'm already using castor oil and just got a sample of JBCO!

ETA: Added pic

left side temple that needs some prayer:







whole head that needs some healing:


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Jan 9, 2010)

Add me in! I'll be using regular castor oil from the drug store until I get my JBCO. Should have it by Feb. 8 though


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

Great, thanks for the invite BG...
I will be using my JBCO mixed with a bit of Vatika two to three times a week.

Now does it hurt that I also do Mega-Tek/Boundless tresses twice a week?


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 10, 2010)

*bumping for more challengers*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 10, 2010)

*bumping for some more challengers*


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a question last night when I was finishing up my braids last night. If a challenger is wearing braids most of this challenge and redoing them throughout the year, how will you be able to determine if they are eligible to win?  Hope that made sense.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 10, 2010)

*orangepeel, you can participate wearing braids, but to be eligible for the prize if your number comes up you must have a picture where we can see your hair growth from the beginning to the end of the 3 months. Hope that helps *


----------



## NaturalCinnachicc (Jan 10, 2010)

I would like to join.  My 1st hair goal is to thicken my hair.


----------



## MadameLaTigresse (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> The Castor Oil Challenge 2010 is here.​
> 
> 
> The challenge will begin on Monday Feb. 8, 2010 and end on Saturday May 8, 2010. ​
> ...


 

Happy New Year All!

I have never joined a challenge before but this one, I AM ALLLLLL IN!!! 

How do I know that you have me down for the challenge?

Madame LT


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 10, 2010)

*Madame LT, Your name will be added under the post that says challengers on page 1. Thank You for joining!*


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd like to join too !  I currently have some JBCO mixed into my MT mix, which I'm applying 3x/week.  I also add it to my weekly deep conditioner.  Also, and this has really been awesome, I've used regular CO for oil-rinsing around once a month .  That's made such a huge difference in this winter weather .  I'll definitely get a pic posted in time!


----------



## zenith (Jan 10, 2010)

I took some edges pics that i want to upload but are too big. I need some tips on how to make them small. thank you.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 10, 2010)

zenith said:


> I took some edges pics that i want to upload but are too big. I need some tips on how to make them small. thank you.


 

*Try to resize it using the photo editing software on your computer. Like windows photo gallery. Before you copy and paste it in a post*


----------



## zenith (Jan 10, 2010)

Doing cornrows ate up my edges, so i will not be going to any hair braider any time soon.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 10, 2010)

Yey another challenge!  Add me please!  I just bought a bottle of castor oil because I wanna experience the castor oil hype.  I'll be using it 2-3x/week (more often on my nape). Starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to join. I will be using in in my scalp. pic coming soon. 

ETA Pic.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 10, 2010)

Count me in! I'll be using Okay Palma de Christi dark, unrefined Castor Oil mixed with a small amount of coconut and avocado oil 2x's per week (after washing and mid-week). Will submit my starting photo sometime in February.


----------



## momoftrips (Jan 10, 2010)

I want in! I will be using JBCO 3x week massaging scalp for 5 mins.

ETA: Starting pic


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 10, 2010)

i want to join i will be using jbco 3x a week


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 10, 2010)

I ordered some JBCO, so I will be incorporating that into my regimen as well.  My plan is to use the JBCO on my scalp and the NOW castor oil on my ends.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 11, 2010)

This was an awesome idea, btw. I can't wait for this challenge to get poppin'! I've been drooling over the progress and growth that the ladies on youtube have been getting on their castor oil challenges, so I started using castor oil on my scalp about 3 weeks ago, and I feel like my hair is growing and getting thicker already! Maybe it's the placebo effect . When I check my progress (and post my starting pic) in February, it will have been almost 2 months since I began using it. We'll see....


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 11, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I ordered some JBCO, so I will be incorporating that into my regimen as well. My plan is to use the JBCO on my scalp and the NOW castor oil on my ends.


 
*I use two different brands also the JBCO and the heritage brand mainly because I don't like the burnt smell of the JBCO.*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 11, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> This was an awesome idea, btw. I can't wait for this challenge to get poppin'! I've been drooling over the progress and growth that the ladies on youtube have been getting on their castor oil challenges, so *I started using castor oil on my scalp about 3 weeks ago, and I feel like my hair is growing and getting thicker already!* Maybe it's the placebo effect . When I check my progress (and post my starting pic) in February, it will have been almost 2 months since I began using it. We'll see....


 
*I'm really exited also, I started using the JBCO in November and I've noticed considerable growth. I don't think it's a placebo  I believe the castor oil really accelerates growth. I noticed the same thing in about 3 weeks also, small waves of newgrowth at my roots. *


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *I'm really exited also, I started using the JBCO in November and I've noticed considerable growth. I don't think it's a placebo  I believe the castor oil really accelerates growth. I noticed the same thing in about 3 weeks also, small waves of newgrowth at my roots. *


 
Me too! I definitely believe castor oil has accelerated my growth. I've noticed that since I began using it a couple of weeks ago, my scalp has been tingling. Not like a minty tingle, almost like an itchy, rustling kind of tingle. I believe that is the feeling of my growth being accelerated  I wash my hair weekly, so I don't think there's anything crawling up in there, lol. It's currently been a little over a month since my relaxer, and my newgrowth feels like it does at two months. I'm going to relax next month (I usually go for longer, but I have underprocessed sections) and I can't wait to see how much length I've gained. That will be the true determining factor for me.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be putting some jbco on a little later


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 11, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Me too! I definitely believe castor oil has accelerated my growth. I've noticed that since I began using it a couple of weeks ago, my scalp has been tingling. Not like a minty tingle, almost like an itchy, rustling kind of tingle. I believe that is the feeling of my growth being accelerated  I wash my hair weekly, so I don't think there's anything crawling up in there, lol. It's currently been a little over a month since my relaxer, and my newgrowth feels like it does at two months. I'm going to relax next month (I usually go for longer, but I have underprocessed sections) and I can't wait to see how much length I've gained. That will be the true determining factor for me.


 

*LOL! same here my hair was tingling earlier and I know it's clean cuz I wash 2x's a week.*

*One thing you'll all notice with using castor oil is that it's hard to stretch your relaxers. I was trying to make it to 12 weeks but by week 10 my newgrowth was sitting on top of my head.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in! I ordered my JBCO from Crown Essentials today & I've already received a confirmation e-mail. I've never used JBCO before so I'm looking forward to all of the good results.

I've been in cornrows under a wig since the beginning of November & will be in cornrows until the end of September. I took this picture before I got my hair rebraided last week. I'm currently BSB. If all goes well, I hope to be BSL by the end of this challenge.

I'm not sure exactly how I'll use it. Of course I'll meet the requirements of placing it on my scalp weekly but I'll have to experiment to see what works. I'll probably mix it with coconut oil to thin it out some. I definitely know I'll add it to my weekly DC. I'm thinking I'll add a few drops to my daily moisture spray as well.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *LOL! same here my hair was tingling earlier and I know it's clean cuz I wash 2x's a week.*
> 
> *One thing you'll all notice with using castor oil is that it's hard to stretch your relaxers. I was trying to make it to 12 weeks but by week 10 my newgrowth was sitting on top of my head.*


 
That is one problem I'm most definitely willing to accept . I usually can stretch up to four months (around 16 weeks, more or less) with no problem (things start getting troublesome after month four). But now that I've found castor oil I'll probably have to stick to 3 months for sure .


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 11, 2010)

Ill be using unrefined Castor Oil every 3 days on my scalp for the next week or so. Ill be relaxing in a week


----------



## Teevino (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm new to the boards, but I'd like to join! 

I've been using a mixture of castor, jojoba and rosemary oils in one area of my scalp where I had some thinning due to a cyst. I'll expand use to entire scalp a few times a week. 

Thanks for starting this (simple and straightforward) challenge!


----------



## Tashdog83 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in. My first post and my first challenge! I just received my Jamaican Black  Castor oil. I will be using every 3-4 times a week. I'll post my starting picture the first week in February.


----------



## mqueens (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi can i join iam buying my JBCO tomorrow at BSS i hope this helps my hair i will use it 2-3 a week and i will post a pic asap


----------



## Ozma (Jan 11, 2010)

I moisturized and did a twist-n-curl. Then I oiled my scalp down the parts in-between twists w/ JBCO.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

::deleted starting pic to abide by the challenge rules:


----------



## cutenss (Jan 12, 2010)

I want in too.  I already use JBCO mixed wit other oils 2-3x a week.  I am going to up that, maybe.  I will post a pic as soon as I do a fresh BKT 

ETA starting pic:


















I was going to trim, but I will wait til this challenge is over.  I want to make to the 11" mark on my shirt.  I got the shirt from Don'tSpeakDefeat (DSD) in the hair exchange forum.  

I will apply twice a week when I wash on Mondays and Thursdays.  I have been using cutenss' castor oil mixture for about 2 months or so.

On 5-10-10  ETA:  Final results.  YES, I know my ends are chewed up/thin, and I have already trimmed them.  I took off about 1/2 to 3/4 on an inch.  I was going to trim more, but I decided to wait til phase 2 of this challenge is over.  Castor Oil is a KEEPER


----------



## cutenss (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashdog83 said:


> I'm in. *My first post and my first challenge*! I just received my Jamaican Black Castor oil. I will be using every 3-4 times a week. I'll post my starting picture the first week in February.


 
Welcome   You are gonna love it here


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in!!  

I wanna get to MBL by December!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang, how am I always late for these challenges?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I am planning to get some JBCO later today. There's a carribbean market a few blocks down. Kept forgetting to take the drive down.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 12, 2010)

We can submit our starting pics now erplexed?  I thought we weren't supposed to submit until February 8th through February 12th.


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 12, 2010)

i'm don't belive i've signed up yet, but i want in!!!

I will be using JBCO w/ a few drops of Shescentit scalp oil 3 times per week


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> We can submit our starting pics now erplexed?  I thought we weren't supposed to submit until February 8th through February 12th.



Oops! I'm forgetful so I just posted it now. I'll post again during the correct time frame.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 12, 2010)

Mz_Zartavia said:


> Oops! I'm forgetful so I just posted it now. I'll post again during the correct time frame.


 
That's ok. You weren't the only one. That's why I was beginning to wonder if we could or not, but I re-read the original message, and it says feb. 8th-12th.  I guess the ones that posted their starting pics now are going to have the one up on us, because they'll have an extra month of growth to compare with. But I think we have to follow the rules to be eligible to win the prizes.


----------



## Mz_Zartavia (Jan 12, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> I think we have to follow the rules to be eligible to win the prizes.



You're right. I guess I'll take mine down. I'm just going to take mine down and set a reminder to add it on the 8th. Cause LORD knows since having my daughter my mind isn't what it use to be


----------



## ladyKT (Jan 12, 2010)

I want in.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> We can submit our starting pics now erplexed? I thought we weren't supposed to submit until February 8th through February 12th.


 
  D'oh!!  I did.  I just know I won't remember Feb 8th.  I'll take mine down and I guess I'll have to resubmit later....if I remember.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 12, 2010)

mqueens said:


> Hi can i join iam buying my JBCO tomorrow at BSS i hope this helps my hair i will use it 2-3 a week and i will post a pic asap


 
*Yes your in! *



NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Dang, how am I always late for these challenges?


 
*Your not late your right on time!*



*Muffin* said:


> We can submit our starting pics now erplexed? I thought we weren't supposed to submit until February 8th through February 12th.


 
*Your right pic submission doesn't begin until Feb 8-Feb 12*



*Muffin* said:


> That's ok. You weren't the only one. That's why I was beginning to wonder if we could or not, but I re-read the original message, and it says feb. 8th-12th. I guess the ones that posted their starting pics now are going to have the one up on us, because they'll have an extra month of growth to compare with. But I think we have to follow the rules to be eligible to win the prizes.


 
*Yes, if you submitted a pic now you need to update on Feb 8-Feb 12*



Mz_Zartavia said:


> You're right. I guess I'll take mine down. I'm just going to take mine down and set a reminder to add it on the 8th. Cause LORD knows since having my daughter my mind isn't what it use to be


 
*I'm going to be personally sending each challenger a reminder PM so you don't miss the starting dates and important dates that follow. *



ladyKT said:


> I want in.


 
*Your in!* 



NJoy said:


> D'oh!! I did. I just know I won't remember Feb 8th. I'll take mine down and I guess I'll have to resubmit later....if I remember.


 
*I'll remind you!* 



*Any questions, feel free to ask! *


----------



## deusa80 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like to join! I'll be using jbco and regular castor oil. I'll only be using it twice a week, it really makes my scalp itch, but I like to think that's cause it's making my hair grow


Ok, here are my starting pics: (6 weeks post)















**************************************
Here are the pics at the end of the challenge. I'm about 6 weeks post relaxer in these pics too:















I think my edges filled in a little, we need a 2nd challenge so I can work on my length and thickness 
I need to figure out how to take better before and after pics, I tried taking them in the same place but it didn't quite work out...


----------



## luckyduck (Jan 12, 2010)

I would like to join. This is my first challenge and I'm excited!


----------



## Aspire (Jan 13, 2010)

Traveling for work and left my hair bag home.  Going crazy cause now I am oiling and sealing with Neutrogena lotion.


----------



## Firefly (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm definitely in!!!  I'll be using drug store castor oil mixed with alma oil and evoo.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 13, 2010)

I want in!! I want in!! I need this for thickness...I will be using jbco anyway for the massage scalp challenge...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2010)

Whew!  I'm glad you'll send out reminders.  I WILL need one.  lol.  Also, the carrib store didn't have JBCO.  Drove to a couple more places and couldn't find any.  I guess I'll order online. Good thing we have time.

Anyhoo.  Wishing you all a fabulous day today!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 13, 2010)

deusa80 said:


> I'd like to join! I'll be using jbco and regular castor oil. I'll only be using it twice a week, it really makes my scalp itch, but I like to think that's cause it's making my hair grow


 
*LOL! I mix two different brands also.* 



luckyduck said:


> I would like to join. This is my first challenge and I'm excited!


 
*Welcome! thanks for joining!*



Aspire said:


> Traveling for work and left my hair bag home. Going crazy cause now I am oiling and sealing with Neutrogena lotion.


 
*Hate it when that happens *



NJoy said:


> Whew! I'm glad you'll send out reminders. I WILL need one. lol. Also, the carrib store didn't have JBCO. Drove to a couple more places and couldn't find any. I guess I'll order online. Good thing we have time. Anyhoo. Wishing you all a fabulous day today!


 
*Yes I wanted everyone to have time to prepare for the challenge. If you order from sams247 the 2007 discount code still works.  *


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 13, 2010)

deusa80 said:


> I'd like to join! I'll be using jbco and regular castor oil. I'll only be using it twice a week, it really makes my scalp itch, but I like to think that's cause it's making my hair grow


 
Makes my scalp itch a lot too...as a matter of fact, it's really itching right now (I oiled my scalp with it today). I'm not sure if the growth is resulting from me constantly scritching my scalp due to the itching or the castor oil . I'd like to think it's the castor oil because I massage my scalp a lot out of habit, and I didn't notice this much growth before. Scalp massages relieve stress .


----------



## NJoy (Jan 14, 2010)

> If you order from sams247 the 2007 discount code still works.



Didn't see this comment in time.  Ah well.  I ordered 2 bottles from Sams. Thanks anyway, BlackGeisha.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge, I have the jbco and the regular clear cold pressed kind. I use the clear on my ends and jbco on my hairline and nape (when I remember).

This will help me remember to do scalp massages.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my starting picture Feb 2010


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking forward to starting this challenge....but...

......I am still waiting on my Castor Oil from www.jamaicancastoroil.com (ordered thru ebay mid December last year - @ the 17th).  I paid Priority shipping to the UK which should take about 1 week but it still hasn't arrived.  I ordered two bottles of Lavender.  I had already tried some as a family member given me a small amount and liked it so decided to take the plunge and order two whole bottles.

Anyway I called them up last Friday and was assured that it would be shipped ASAP and they would refund me the shipping costs as I had paid Priority and it hadn't been shipped Priority (apparently they have HUGE back-orders and are running a little behind).  Anyway fast-forward to today and I call again to find out where my JBCO is and I speak to another Family member/ business owner (Donovan).  

I was all up in complaint mode ready to be a pain but to tell the truth he was really nice, apologised profusely and they have said that they will refund me the whole amount and still send me out the JBCO for free to apologise for all the hassles and chasing I have had to do.

Must admit tho that I was very impressed by their cutomer service skills and customer handling.  Its not often you get companies that are willing to put things right.

Anyway ladies I will keep you all updated on this one and hopefully I will have my JBCO ready for this challenge in Feb.....


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 14, 2010)

is it bad to use clear cold pressed castor oil on your scalp? should only JBCO be used on the scalp?


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2010)

Phoenix14 said:


> is it bad to use clear cold pressed castor oil on your scalp? should only JBCO be used on the scalp?


 
A lot of members of this challenge are using regular, cold pressed castor oil (like me). I've used Palma de Christi unrefined castor oil (which is not black castor oil--it has a dark gold color), and I've experienced no problems with it, and have noticed increased growth just as those using JBCO have. As long as the oil isn't causing you to have allergic reactions, all should be well. JBCO is the ideal oil, but it's not the only form of castor oil that works for hair growth. Maybe someone else can chime in .


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Looking forward to starting this challenge....but...
> 
> ......I am still waiting on my Castor Oil from www.jamaicancastoroil.com (ordered thru ebay mid December last year - @ the 17th).  I paid Priority shipping to the UK which should take about 1 week but it still hasn't arrived.  I ordered two bottles of Lavender.  I had already tried some as a family member given me a small amount and liked it so decided to take the plunge and order two whole bottles.
> 
> ...



I called today inquiring about my order, and I found customer service to be really pleasant as well.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jan 14, 2010)

I would like to join.  Currently castrol oil to seal, but will start to message my scalp.

Thank you.


----------



## growinstrong (Jan 14, 2010)

question, can the cold pressed castor oil be used on my scalp while pregnant erplexed?


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to join - PLEASE.

I will post all the particulars later but I have JBCO which I love to use in the winter.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2010)

growinstrong said:


> question, can the cold pressed castor oil be used on my scalp while pregnant erplexed?


 
Hello, growingstrong. I really can't give you a direct answer to this question. I know that castor oil is a very detoxifying oil, and has emollient properties for both hair and skin. I also know it is a very penetrable oil. It is generally regarded as safe (I found articles that said coconut oil is safe to use during pregnancy, and it is also a penetrable oil) but have not found any articles that said castor oil of any kind is safe to use topically during pregnancy. When taken internally while pregnant, castor oil is said to induce labor. If you want to be safe, don't use the castor oil while pregnant until you find out for sure if it's safe or not. Hopefully other ladies who have been preggers and have used castor oil topically can chime in.

Meanwhile, here's an article that speaks a bit about castor oil and it's properties. Maybe it can help you to make an informed decision. Also, on practically every site I went to, they say that essential oils should definitely be avoided while pregnant (at least the majority of them), so be sure to avoid those. We want that baby coming out healthy . Hope this helps, and congratulations on your pregnancy .


----------



## growinstrong (Jan 14, 2010)

thx so much for this info .



*Muffin* said:


> Hello, growingstrong. I really can't give you a direct answer to this question. I know that castor oil is a very detoxifying oil, and has emollient properties for both hair and skin. I also know it is a very penetrable oil. It is generally regarded as safe (I found articles that said coconut oil is safe to use during pregnancy, and it is also a penetrable oil) but have not found any articles that said castor oil of any kind is safe to use topically during pregnancy. When taken internally while pregnant, castor oil is said to induce labor. If you want to be safe, don't use the castor oil while pregnant until you find out for sure if it's safe or not. Hopefully other ladies who have been preggers and have used castor oil topically can chime in.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's an article that speaks a bit about castor oil and it's properties. Maybe it can help you to make an informed decision. Also, on practically every site I went to, they say that essential oils should definitely be avoided while pregnant (at least the majority of them), so be sure to avoid those. We want that baby coming out healthy . Hope this helps, and congratulations on your pregnancy .


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Looking forward to starting this challenge....but...
> 
> ......I am still waiting on my Castor Oil from www.jamaicancastoroil.com (ordered thru ebay mid December last year - @ the 17th). I paid Priority shipping to the UK which should take about 1 week but it still hasn't arrived. I ordered two bottles of Lavender. I had already tried some as a family member given me a small amount and liked it so decided to take the plunge and order two whole bottles.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that is frustrating, but at least they are customer friendly!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 14, 2010)

Phoenix14 said:


> is it bad to use clear cold pressed castor oil on your scalp? should only JBCO be used on the scalp?


 
*No, I don't see why one one brand would be healthier than another brand. Unrefined or refined as long as the castor oil is safe to use topically than you should not have a problem. Heck the clear cold pressed is made to be taken internally I don't see why it would be harmful to put on your scalp. *

*thanks for your question *

*btw- are you interested in joining the challenge?*


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 15, 2010)

wow that was quick. I ordered my CO from Sam's on the 13th and it arrived this morning. hooray! I'm going to use JBCO when we begin and use my generic stuff for pre-poos and steam treatments.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 16, 2010)

FedEx should be delivering my package today. I ordered 2 bottles but will be giving one to my mom, who is recovering her hair after chemo.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 16, 2010)

orangepeel said:


> wow that was quick. I ordered my CO from Sam's on the 13th and it arrived this morning. hooray! I'm going to use JBCO when we begin and use my generic stuff for pre-poos and steam treatments.


 

*Sams is quick and efficient, I ordered some of the JBCO Glorious Crown Protein Conditioning Treatment and it arrived before I could ask myself "I wonder where my package is?"*


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 16, 2010)

This might seem like an odd question, but is Jamaican black castor oil the same as Haitian castor oil?


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 16, 2010)

NJoy said:


> FedEx should be delivering my package today. I ordered 2 bottles but will be giving one to my mom, who is recovering her hair after chemo.


 

I offered my mom a bottle of JBCO, she said it was too sticky. She likes the Heritage Brand better, so I'm going to mix her a special batch. 

All the best to your recovering mom!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 16, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> This might seem like an odd question, but is Jamaican black castor oil the same as Haitian castor oil?


 
*I read in one of the older threads here on LHCF that JBCO is the same as Haitian Castor Oil but the Haitian castor oil is stronger, has a more defined smell. Some ladies thought it smelled the same as JBCO and some ladies felt that the Haitian castor oil not only had a stronger smell but was more organic and gave better results. Let me see if I can find the thread so you can read it yourself.* 

found it!
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=370198
www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-370198.html
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=125684


----------



## Aspire (Jan 16, 2010)

Using my CO/Amla mix everynight after my MT/CO moisture.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I join?

My starter pic is my avatar plus the one that's at the end of my signature. I currently use the clear 100% castor oil on my scalp and to moisturize and seal (along with coconut oil).


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 17, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> This might seem like an odd question, but is Jamaican black castor oil the same as Haitian castor oil?


 
I was on a quest a while back to get some of that Hatian Oil (H'uille d'Mascerti--or however you spell it).  I couldn't find it so that's when I discovered JBCO.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 17, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Can I join?
> 
> My starter pic is my avatar plus the one that's at the end of my signature. I currently use the clear 100% castor oil on my scalp and to moisturize and seal (along with coconut oil).


 
*Of course you can!* 



LaidBak said:


> I was on a quest a while back to get some of that Hatian Oil (H'uille d'Mascerti--or however you spell it). I couldn't find it so that's when I discovered JBCO.


 
*Naw your not gonna find that Haitian Castor Oil in any store. You gotta hit the streets for that.  Here in Miami I would go to Little Haiti for that. You have to get it exclusively from a Haitian or in a Haitian neighborhood.*


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 17, 2010)

oops, posted on the wrong thread!!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 17, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> oops, posted on the wrong thread!!


 
*LOL! that's ok*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jan 17, 2010)

*I would like to join... OP, can I link up with you to get some Haitian oil?*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 17, 2010)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I would like to join... OP, can I link up with you to get some Haitian oil?*


 

your in, thanks for joining.


----------



## Diamond75 (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe I didn't look through enough threads, but do you ladies order your JBCO online or is it easy to find in a beauty supply store? 

I'm not sure I've seen it in my local store, but Atlanta is big and I could probably find it.

Thanks


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 17, 2010)

*Diamond, Some ladies here have ordered it online, I can get mine at a local beauty supply. Do a search "JBCO in Atlanta" and see what comes up. There may be a place near you where you can pick it up. *


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 17, 2010)

* erplexed Refined, Unrefined, Cold Pressed. What does it all mean? erplexed  *​
Cold Pressed - A method of mechanical extraction where heat is reduced and minimized throughout the batching of the raw material. This helps the oil maintain its original state, constituents, and depth. Temperatures are rigorously controlled to ensure that it does not exceed 80-90 degrees Fahrenheit. Although not a practical method of extraction for all vegetable oils on the market it is highly regarded as the extraction method of choice. 

Expeller Pressed - A method of natural, mechanical extraction and processing of oils where a small amount of heat is produced simply through the frictional heat created by hydraulic presses. This is usually around 120-200 degrees Fahrenheit and makes the oil suitable and economical as a base for cosmetics because of its fairly undisturbed molecular state. It also makes a fine food grade oil. 

Refined - A fully processed oil where it has been exposed to all methods of refinement including a flash fluctuation in temperature as high as 450 degrees and winterization as low as -30 degrees, deodorization, which removes the heavy and often unsettling odor in oil, and finally bleaching, where natural clays and other mediums are used to alter or remove an oils color, and scent. This makes for an economical oil in cosmetics and body care products, but it is not the healthiest as a food grade oil. 

Partially Refined - A process where only some of the methods available are employed to produce a manufactured oil. Only one or two of the three available methods are used in a partially refined oil. These include, but are not limited to; deodorization, winterization and natural bleaching. These methods are used for oils which have been known historically to go rancid quickly, and they are also used to further stabilize an oil or remove its heavy odor and deep color. 

Unrefined - A process of mechanical extraction and screen filtering where no additional refining process has taken place. This ensures the finest quality product and makes the oil the most exquisite for food and cosmetic preparation. The unrefined process helps oil retain a rich, strong flavor and color that is true to its natural state. Unrefined oils are always darker in color and richer in scent. 


*Hope this helps! *​


----------



## KynkiChyck (Jan 19, 2010)

I will join the challenge starting out with MRH organic castor oil and will use the black @ a later date.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd like to join the challenge. I'll be using Home Health Cold Pressed Castor Oil until I re-order JBCO.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge as well. I just received my Black Castor Oil Pomade from Sams and I will be using it on my scalp every night.


----------



## sstevenson (Jan 19, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge. I will be using Castor Oil from my local pharmacy.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

still waiting on my Castor Oil and hoping it arrives before the beginning of this challenge.....


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

KynkiChyck said:


> I will join the challenge starting out with MRH organic castor oil and will use the black @ a later date.


 
You've been added to the list. What's MRH Organic Castor oil, can you post a pic of that brand? Not that you can't use it or anything I'm just curious, ok I'm nosey. LOL!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> I'd like to join the challenge. I'll be using Home Health Cold Pressed Castor Oil until I re-order JBCO.


 
You're in, thanks for joining. I ordered some castor oil on Sunday, (I'm stocked up for the year) I ordered the heritage brand and the company sent me the Home Health Brand by accident so I'll be using that brand when my heritage brand runs out.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

cch24 said:


> I would like to join this challenge as well. I just received my Black Castor Oil Pomade from Sams and I will be using it on my scalp every night.


 
You're in thanks for joining!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

sstevenson said:


> Please add me to the challenge. I will be using Castor Oil from my local pharmacy.


 
You're in glad to have you!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 19, 2010)

I got my JBCO today.  I'm so excited!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Jan 19, 2010)

Please add me! I just ordered some JBCO...


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

*FYI - I ordered some castor oil from this company called all vitamins plus. I ordered another 32 oz Heritage Brand castor oil. I ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today (Tuesday). I know super fast right, the only problem is that they sent me the Home Health Brand instead of the heritage brand. I can still use it though and it was only $8.58 pretty cheap. So if anybody wants to order from them I left the info down below. I'm going to call customer service and tell them they sent the wrong brand and see if they'll send me another bottle free!  hehehe

http://www.allvitaminsplus.com/ksea...off&.autodone=http://www.allvitaminsplus.com/*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

MonaRae said:


> I got my JBCO today. I'm so excited!


 

Yeah! did you smell it?? lol!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

mysoon2behair said:


> Please add me! I just ordered some JBCO...


 

*You're in, welcome!*


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 19, 2010)

I ordered mine last week and those suckers said I would have guaranteed same day shipping. Well they just shipped it off today.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I ordered mine last week and those suckers said I would have guaranteed same day shipping. Well they just shipped it off today.


 

LOL! @ suckers, they probably have so many orders that they're behind, mainly from LHCF members  There's probably a ridiculous high demand for castor oil right now lol! Castor oil stocks are through the roof!


----------



## iNicola (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't know JBCO was so hard to find locally, especially in South Florida. I might have to order it online


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 19, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> LOL! @ suckers, they probably have so many orders that they're behind, mainly from LHCF members  There's probably a ridiculous high demand for castor oil right now lol! Castor oil stocks are through the roof!



Lol they better get it together!



iNicola said:


> I didn't know JBCO was so hard to find locally, especially in South Florida. I might have to order it online



Wow that's surprising. Are you in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area?


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

iNicola said:


> I didn't know JBCO was so hard to find locally, especially in South Florida. I might have to order it online


 
I just answered your PM


----------



## 4mia (Jan 19, 2010)

i would love to join this. i havent joined a challenge in a long time. 
i have gold castor oil that i ordered  some time ago from hairveda
ill apply 2x a week.
ill upload a starting pic in feb


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 19, 2010)

4mia said:


> i would love to join this. i havent joined a challenge in a long time.
> i have gold castor oil that i ordered some time ago from hairveda
> ill apply 2x a week.
> ill upload a starting pic in feb


 

cool, thanks for joining!


----------



## Garner (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love to join.  I will alternate between JBCO and Palma Christi unrefined cold pressed castor oil.  Picture will be loaded before Feb. 2010.


----------



## grow (Jan 20, 2010)

hi, thanks for starting this!

i'd love to join!

i used to wear weaves and have alot of problems with my hairline (as if i didn't already have alot of problems there as it is, lol, even before i started wearing weaves, but at least when i had them, it wasn't as visible as it is now).

as iv'e understood from this board, castor oil is a MUST for our hairlines, so please count me in!


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jan 20, 2010)

count me in..


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 20, 2010)

Garner said:


> I would love to join. I will alternate between JBCO and Palma Christi unrefined cold pressed castor oil. Picture will be loaded before Feb. 2010.


 

*You use the same brands I use! *


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 20, 2010)

grow said:


> hi, thanks for starting this!
> 
> i'd love to join!
> 
> ...


 
*Hi, I just posted in your thread about Ex-weave wearers support. I also used to wear weaves for years. welcome!*


----------



## Ozma (Jan 20, 2010)

My hair has been in twists since Sunday. Today, I untwisted, applied Shea Amla Butter Cream, oiled scalp with JBCO, retwisted and sealed ends with JBCO.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 21, 2010)

I am trying new moisturizers because the cold weather is doing a job on my hair.  Last night I purchased BB Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion with Caster Oil and Aloe.  After moisturizing last night and sealing with my CO/Amla mix, I really thought this new product would wreck havoc on my hair.  But when I woke this morning, my hair felt better moisturized than it had in a while.  It may be somewhat heavy for some, but since I wear my hair back it works perfectly for me (at least on day 1).  I will continue to try for up to 30 days before I officially add to regimen.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 21, 2010)

Any naturals in here? I want to be in this challenge but I am scared to take my yarn braids out during this cold winter. My inner love for hair is telling me to take them out because I miss my hair but I was trying to keep them in for atleast 2 months, not to mention, what would I do with my hair for the winter?

I am going to spray my scalp with my braid spray and then massage/seal with JBCO. My scalp has been feeling really dry and itchy lately. No Bueno.


----------



## zelia5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Pls count me in.  I love castor oil for my 4b natural ends.  Interested in knowing what it will do for my scalp and ends!


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Jan 22, 2010)

I would like to join too.  I just got my JBCO w/ Lavender this week and I got my narrow-spout applicator bottle from Sally's today.

I will post a photo in the first week of February.

Thanks.

This photo is my damp hair after a deep conditioner and air dried without anything in it (and it's my starting photo).


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 22, 2010)

My Castor Oil arrived - YEH - and its completely free because they refunded me both product cost and shipping bc I waited so long !!!!


----------



## Missi (Jan 22, 2010)

I wanna join....oh please count me in.


----------



## dandreiablue (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello!
I would love to join this challenge! How do I get involved? Can you please sign me up and give me a number?


----------



## mimi (Jan 22, 2010)

I already started doing this since Dec 09 and its been a part of my regimen ever since. I might as well join the challenge since this is what I'm currently doing so, definitely count me in!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 22, 2010)

Yay I got my castor oil today


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 22, 2010)

I received my JBCO yesterday!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 22, 2010)

I see everyone got their Castor Oil - I guess that shipment must have come through hey....


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 23, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> My Castor Oil arrived - YEH - and its completely free because they refunded me both product cost and shipping bc I waited so long !!!!


 
*Free! the best deal ever! *



Missi said:


> I wanna join....oh please count me in.


 
*Your in, thanks for joining!*



dandreiablue said:


> Hello!
> I would love to join this challenge! How do I get involved? Can you please sign me up and give me a number?


 
*Your in, check pg. 1 for your number.*



mimi said:


> I already started doing this since Dec 09 and its been a part of my regimen ever since. I might as well join the challenge since this is what I'm currently doing so, definitely count me in!


 
*That's great, you're already a castor oil pro!  your in *



Ms. Feliz said:


> Yay I got my castor oil today


*That's great!*



charmtreese said:


> I received my JBCO yesterday!!!


 
*Great! *


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 23, 2010)

*A Tip for Applying Your Castor Oil*​*

Use an applicator bottle with a fine tip, this way you can apply the oil directly to your scalp. A fine tip bottle allows a controlled amout of oil to the scalp. A bottle like this also allows you to mix your oil and apply it to your scalp. *







*^^You can purchase an applicator bottle like this one at sally beauty or at any local BSS ususally costs $ 0.99 - $2.00*



~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Not all applicator bottles are best.*






*^^ Ensure that your bottle has a fine tip, the applicator bottles that look like this the tip is to large for oil application which allows for too much oil to seep out and results in an oily messy application. *


----------



## lovely008 (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to join also! I've been applying castor oil in my scalp for a week and my hair looks so thick! I use the regular Home Naturals castor oil and it seems fine for my scalp. For some reason though, I'm not seeing much of a difference on my edges 

Anyway, will be posting pics soon!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 23, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> Yeah! did you smell it?? lol!


 
  Yes it had a smell to and I really didn't want to walk around with that small hanging around me but I want long healthy hair more so I just dealt with it.


----------



## swalker31 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope its not to late, I'm game if not allowed to enter. I'm all over it, using Homedics castor oil. I plan on graduating to Jamaican Black very soon.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 23, 2010)

MonaRae said:


> Yes it had a smell to and I really didn't want to walk around with that small hanging around me but I want long healthy hair more so I just dealt with i.


 
*Whatever it takes!*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 23, 2010)

lovely008 said:


> I want to join also! I've been applying castor oil in my scalp for a week and my hair looks so thick! I use the regular Home Naturals castor oil and it seems fine for my scalp. For some reason though, I'm not seeing much of a difference on my edges
> 
> Anyway, will be posting pics soon!


 
*Give your edges more time and you'll begin to see a difference, thanks for joining! *


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 24, 2010)

swalker31 said:


> Hope its not to late, I'm game if not allowed to enter. I'm all over it, using Homedics castor oil. I plan on graduating to Jamaican Black very soon.


 

*Your not late, your in. Thanks for joining!*


----------



## Missi (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a get a fresh trim and dominican blowout and post so many pics.....gotta find my castor oil first. hmmm?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2010)

Starting picture is now in siggy.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 26, 2010)

*How to Apply Castor Oil to Your Scalp​

Using your fingers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYsDotIFv14

Using an applicator bottle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzIjeHEed0*

*Hope this helps! ​*


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay so I started to make my Castor oil blend.  I will be adding about 50% castor oil with a blend of other african oils but I have a feeling that ish is gonna stink to high heaven.  Does any one know where I can get some fragrance oils from?

Thanks !


----------



## Sweet_Tea31 (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in PLEASE!! =)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

You ladies are gonna really love what that JBCO can do for your hair!!!


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> You ladies are gonna really love what that JBCO can do for your hair!!!


 
hi SmilingElephant, and i sure hope you are right!

how long before some results can be visible, according to your experience and others you know?erplexed

thanks!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> You ladies are gonna really love what that JBCO can do for your hair!!!


 
*You ladies are going to love the benefits of Castor Oil in general, the JBCO is more organic (closer to its natural state and more potent). As far as the benefits, growth and softness you will see great results whether your using JBCO or another brand the benefits are the same. I've used both JBCO and cold-pressed castor oil. 

Have your results been different Smiling Elephant? Do you see better results with JBCO?*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 27, 2010)

grow said:


> hi SmilingElephant, and i sure hope you are right!
> 
> how long before some results can be visible, according to your experience and others you know?erplexed
> 
> thanks!


 

*For me personally the first signs of newgrowth show up after 3 weeks post and the hair just takes off from there, I notice more growth every week, and by 9-10 weeks the newgrowth is sitting on top of my head like "hi"*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 27, 2010)

I noticed a difference after using it consistently for 3 weeks...my newgrowth became more manageable at that point...so i kept being consistent with it and within 3 month i noticed my V had thickened out some...and i took progress pics this month and my hair is the thickness i want....i've been using it for about.......almost a year...like 8 or 9 months.

Check out my Fotki....i have pics from when i started my HHJ to now.


----------



## grow (Jan 28, 2010)

hmmmm,  from 3 weeks to 9 weeks to 3 months....this is how i will set my progress checks on my agenda!

THANKS BlackGeiesha and SmilingElephant!!!

btw, SmilingElephant, your fotki pictures are FABULOUS!!! you got all that growth in 1 year?  i love the bangs, i love the color and trim...heck, i love it all!!!

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the fact that I can put JBCO in my hair and it will keep its shine for DAYS without me having to apply anything else.


----------



## grow (Jan 28, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I love the fact that I can put JBCO in my hair and it will keep its shine for DAYS without me having to apply anything else.


 

hi LaidBak! i notice you are not too far from me!
where do you find jbco?
the italians are like "jamaican what?!erplexed
so, i've been ordering from akuawood.co.uk, but it's not jamaican....just regular bco....

thanks!


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you please count me in, I just ordered some JBCO from akuawood.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 28, 2010)

I apply 4x a week. I haven't noticed anything yet as i am 5mth post and stay in cornrows under my wig. I think my edges are filling in a little but maybe wishful thinking. LOL


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in! I have fine hair that loves to basically stay at the same length so I want to see what happens. This challenge seems easy enough for me to keep up with. I have Tropic Isle raw unfiltered JBCO.


----------



## TyHill21 (Jan 28, 2010)

I want in on this challenge as well-does anyone know how long it takes to get jbco outside of NY?

Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2010)

grow said:


> hi LaidBak! i notice you are not too far from me!
> where do you find jbco?
> the italians are like "jamaican what?!erplexed
> so, i've been ordering from akuawood.co.uk, but it's not jamaican....just regular bco....
> ...


 

Hey there!  You know, I just spent the last ten days in Italy (Latina and then Rome).  Rome was amazing!  
I actually moved to Turkey 3 months ago.  I brought 2 bottles of JBCO with me when I moved.  But I order from Sams Caribbean Online when I need it.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2010)

Added a healthy dose of JBCO to my DC.  Will also apply it to my scalp after I rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been applying for the past two weeks definately notice thickness.


----------



## zenith (Jan 28, 2010)

Regular and long-time castor oil users: Do you use regular shampoo to wash out the "thickness" of the castor oil from your hair or do you use a clarying shampoo?

I normally use the shikakai bar to wash my hair with but i still feel a "film" of oil when i'm done so i have had to get ION clarifying shampoo. 

Can i use this shampoo everyweek though without stripping my hair?

I have realised that i can't do co-washes anymore because of the oil.
Thank you for any tips!
p/s: i'm in braids(my own hair)


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2010)

zenith said:


> Regular and long-time castor oil users: Do you use regular shampoo to wash out the "thickness" of the castor oil from your hair or do you use a clarying shampoo?
> 
> I normally use the shikakai bar to wash my hair with but i still feel a "film" of oil when i'm done so i have had to get ION clarifying shampoo.
> 
> ...


 
I apply mine only to my scalp and ends.  Then I use a Denman brush to distribute.  This gives me a nice thin, evenly distributed layer that washes right off in one lather.  But then I reapply it in my DC


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 28, 2010)

zenith said:


> Regular and long-time castor oil users: Do you use regular shampoo to wash out the "thickness" of the castor oil from your hair or do you use a clarying shampoo?
> 
> I normally use the shikakai bar to wash my hair with but i still feel a "film" of oil when i'm done so i have had to get ION clarifying shampoo.
> 
> ...


 
I only hot oil with castor oil and cod liver oil prior to shampooing.  Daily application just too heavy for my hair. *However*, if I leave it in too long it's a chore to shampoo. Therefore, I conditioner wash 1-2 times (or more) with something watery like Tresseme Anti-Breakage or Vitamin E Moisture Rich Conditioner. Anything else will make your hair gummy.  Then I follow up with my regular shampoo and conditioner.  HTH


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been using my jbco and I think I like it more then the regular castor oil.  It seems less sticky and more moisturizing. It feels like it softens my hair more then then the reg. oil.  The real test will be when I have more NG.  Im only 4 weeks post right now.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 28, 2010)

grow said:


> hmmmm, from 3 weeks to 9 weeks to 3 months....this is how i will set my progress checks on my agenda!
> 
> *This is a great time line!*
> 
> ...


 
*Her results are awesome, thanks for sharing!*



LaidBak said:


> I love the fact that I can put JBCO in my hair and it will keep its shine for DAYS without me having to apply anything else.


 
*Don't you love it! I wash my hair and moisturize 2x's a week and I do not have to moisturize anytime in between, my hair just doesn't need it.*


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with the difference with castor oil and JBCO. JBCO does soften and keep my hair moisturized longer. I can't wait to use it all over and on my ends.

BG- you are like the best challenge starter EVER, girl. So involved and plenty of info. I am so excited about this challenge.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 28, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I agree with the difference with castor oil and JBCO. JBCO does soften and keep my hair moisturized longer. I can't wait to use it all over and on my ends.
> 
> BG- you are like the best challenge starter EVER, girl. So involved and plenty of info. I am so excited about this challenge.


 
:Blush2: Aww shucks, thank you!


----------



## Msstarr718 (Jan 28, 2010)

I would love to join please count me in. I will be applying tropical isle JBCO and home health CO mixed 2x a week on freshly washed hair. 

Here is my starting pic: Freshly clarified, washed, conditioned, and air dried hair.. CO mixed applied to scalp

And yes I need to even my hair out


----------



## zenith (Jan 28, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> *I apply mine only to my scalp and ends.*  Then I use a Denman brush to distribute.  This gives me a nice thin, evenly distributed layer that washes right off in one lather.  But then I reapply it in my DC



I will try this. I tend to apply on hair as well. Thanx




ChocoKitty said:


> I only hot oil with castor oil and cod liver oil prior to shampooing.  Daily application just too heavy for my hair. *However*, if I leave it in too long it's a chore to shampoo. Therefore, I conditioner wash 1-2 times (or more) with something watery like Tresseme Anti-Breakage or Vitamin E Moisture Rich Conditioner. Anything else will make your hair gummy.  Then I follow up with my regular shampoo and conditioner.  HTH




So would you suggest i dilute co-wash first, then shampoo? My next wash day is saturday.
Will that make it easier for the oil to wash off instead of just going for the shampoo first and having to lather twice or more?


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 28, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> :Blush2: Aww shucks, thank you!


  Haha your welcome.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 28, 2010)

grow said:


> hmmmm,  from 3 weeks to 9 weeks to 3 months....this is how i will set my progress checks on my agenda!
> 
> THANKS BlackGeiesha and SmilingElephant!!!
> 
> ...





BlackGeisha said:


> *Her results are awesome, thanks for sharing!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you love it! I wash my hair and moisturize 2x's a week and I do not have to moisturize anytime in between, my hair just doesn't need it.*




Thanks ladies!!  Yes i got all my growth in a year

When i wash my hair i use a regular shampoo and lather twice to get my scalp clean. And i moisturize about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## grow (Jan 29, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanks ladies!! Yes i got all my growth in a year
> 
> When i wash my hair i use a regular shampoo and lather twice to get my scalp clean. And i moisturize about 2-3 times a week.


 
well, to do all of that growth in just ne year, i've got to say MY HAT'S OFF TO YOU!!!!

were you eating particular foods, drinking particular shakes and/or taking particular vitamins during that time?

what would you say was the most influential element to your hair growth?

please forgive me....i don't mean to take us off the subject of Castor Oil...erplexed (oops)
speaking of which, i'm about to put my castor overnight treatment on which i won't wash off until tomorrow....

in it i put essential oils and a bit of amla&emu oil....


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 30, 2010)

I am looking forward to this challenge, just received the JBCO from Sheabutter Cottage - which came fast, I got the oil and it came with some little bars of chocolates! Will start seriously applying it tomorrow!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 30, 2010)

Once I start using the JBCO should I stop using my boundless tresses or will it be okay to use them both?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 30, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> Once I start using the JBCO should I stop using my boundless tresses or will it be okay to use them both?



I mix my JBCO with MN and boundless tresses. My edges are filling in nicely & quick. It has been 4 weeks.  I use a few other essential oils in the mix but it works really good for me.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 30, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> Once I start using the JBCO should I stop using my boundless tresses or will it be okay to use them both?


 

*use both, you can alternate JBCO one day and BT the next day. *


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 30, 2010)

grow said:


> well, to do all of that growth in just ne year, i've got to say MY HAT'S OFF TO YOU!!!!
> 
> were you eating particular foods, drinking particular shakes and/or taking particular vitamins during that time?
> 
> ...



I was taking One a day multivitamins....as well as Biotin but i didnt really stay consistent with them. And i picked up my protein intake....chicken, fish...etc. I have YET to try a shake....oh...besides Ensure!! lol


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Please add me to the list.  I would like to give this an honest try.  My hair is quite fine, and I'm hoping this works.  I will be picking up some regular, cold pressed castor oil from the Vitamin Shoppe on Monday.


I'll also be posting my pictures in a few days.  I will update when I do.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive been using regular cold pressed unrefined castor oil and it seems like my edges are already filling in more, Ive been using it inconsistently for about a month


----------



## grow (Jan 31, 2010)

TO ALL:



does anyone have any tips on how we stay patient and consistent????


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe find a set time each day to do it.
I am on the vit challenge and everyday while waiting for my computer to start up, I take my tablets.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 31, 2010)

grow said:


> TO ALL:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have any tips on how we stay patient and consistent????


 

Try developing a set routine.  I bun my hair every day for work.  So as a routine I apply a bit of my JBCO mix to my scalp in the morning before I bun up.  At night I check my ends and apply if needed.  

Where hair is concerned you really have no choice but to be patient.  There is very little you can do to speed up the process, and you can only speed it up so fast.  Take enjoyment in the process of caring for your hair, focus more on getting it to a healthy state, and focus less on how long it is.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 31, 2010)

zenith said:


> I will try this. I tend to apply on hair as well. Thanx
> 
> So would you suggest i dilute co-wash first, then shampoo? My next wash day is saturday.
> Will that make it easier for the oil to wash off instead of just going for the shampoo first and having to lather twice or more?


 
Yes. Co wash until your hair/scalp no longer feels coated (1-2x). Then shampoo as normal.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 1, 2010)

* Attention all castor oil challengers and potential challengers, the  Castor oil challenge will officially begin on Monday Feb 8. *​* 

If you don’t have you castor oil yet you have 1 more week to walk, run, ride down to your local pharmacy or health food store and pick up a bottle.
  ​
Remember starting photos are due on Feb 8 - Feb 12 make sure your pic is posted within this time. no excuses! 
-My dog ate my camera 
-I was abducted by aliens on Feb 8 
-I was attacked by a gang of pirates and they broke my camera and took my castor oil :axehunter:

You will all be receiving a PM reminding you of the challenge begin date.

Thank You!​*​​​​


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry OT, I'm going to have to drop out of this one. I'm starting the hCG diet in the next few days & you can't touch/eat any oils while you're on the hCG. Good luck to all of the competitors. HHG!


----------



## Aspire (Feb 1, 2010)

@ *-I was attacked by a gang of pirates and they broke my camera and took my castor oil :axehunter:'

*Still doing my CO/Amla mix nightly to seal.  I think I may order some JBCO though for my edges.  I had some, but it seems to have My*SiSteR*iously disappeared .


----------



## NJoy (Feb 2, 2010)

Aspire said:


> @ *-I was attacked by a gang of pirates and they broke my camera and took my castor oil :axehunter:'*
> 
> Still doing my CO/Amla mix nightly to seal. I think I may order some JBCO though for my edges. I had some, but it seems to have My*SiSteR*iously disappeared .


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 3, 2010)

I continue to be amazed at the amount of shine I get from this oil.  Lasting shine!


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 3, 2010)

Count me in I will try to post my picture before the deadline. probably will be using three times a week, straight nothing added to it and avocado and coconut oil on my ends. and shea butter from afroveda from time to time


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in... the lady who threads my eyebrows suggested I put regular Castor Oil on my eyebrows to make them grow in thicker and faster. I am gonna mix my pharmacy brand of CO with my Sulfur & Ylang Ylang Oil mix! I'll post a pic tonight when I get home.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

Castor Oil Info http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/castor-oil-for-hair.html


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

I got my JBCO from Sheabutter cottage, so I cracked my knuckles, opened up the bottle and for the past 3 days I have been applying it sort of heavy handed. I am going to order another bottle tomorrow. I am going to use it around my edges and in my scalp a little, will post another busted starting picture next week.

I like the smell though, its nutty and smells like it will work!! 

Very funny Aspire "MySiSteRiously" LOL!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 3, 2010)

My hair is now twisted (ugh) but I use JBCO on myself and my twins. I want to join, but I won't have a starting pic since my hair has been seriously jacked up. I have no idea how much I'll need cut after I take my hair down either. Lemme leave... I'm starting to get mad again!!!


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in. Can't post a starting photo, but I'll be doing this with you ladies. 

Using Home Health CO, but I want to try Tropical Isles JBCO in lavendar scent. Shipping is expensive. 

For ladies that have used CO and JBCO, does JBCO absorb better into the hair?

Any ladies in Los Angeles find JBCO locally?

Thanks


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 3, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Sorry OT, I'm going to have to drop out of this one. I'm starting the hCG diet in the next few days & you can't touch/eat any oils while you're on the hCG. Good luck to all of the competitors. HHG!


 

oh all righterplexedsorry to see you go. good luck on your new endeavor!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ohio and Chicago laides--- Is there a place where you can purchase JBCO locally?


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is my starting pic:

I applied my castor oil mix to my scalp a few minutes ago.

My mix:
Castor Oil
Peppermint EO
Lavender Vanilla EO
MSM powder

Smelled hmm hmm good!


----------



## luckyduck (Feb 3, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Here is my starting pic:
> 
> I applied my castor oil mix to my scalp a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


 
Where did you get the Lavendar Vanilla EO? That sounds like it would smell delicious.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 3, 2010)

luckyduck said:


> Where did you get the Lavendar Vanilla EO? That sounds like it would smell delicious.



It really smells good! I purchased it from The Body Shop. Ur supposed to add it to ur bath water or massage ur temples with it for a sound sleep. But I decided to add a capful to my mix for scent.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 3, 2010)

My starting pic is in my signature!!!


----------



## QurlyQutie (Feb 4, 2010)

Finally broke down and order JBCO on line from Sam247....wow, great customer service, and it arrived today! I searched alll over, visiting at least a doz caribbean stores...no luck..castor oil yes, JBCO no...grrrr. Will post my starting pic this weekend.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 6, 2010)

i  wonder if i can refrigerate my castor oil to solidfy it. i figure it will be easy to apply this way.


----------



## djkforeal (Feb 6, 2010)

4mia said:


> i  wonder if i can refrigerate my castor oil to solidfy it. i figure it will be easy to apply this way.



I don't think that the Castor oil will turn into a solid.  I have had it in very cold temperatures and it never has solidified.  Coconut oil is what I have noticed it changes to a solid very quickly in cold temperatures.  I hope this helps.


----------



## grow (Feb 6, 2010)

ok, ladies, i did my castor oil twice this week and have been doing so for a few weeks, now.
i'm happy to report that my hair has grown an inch since jan.11th, so if this castor oil has helped (along with the other gazilliion things i'm doing), i've got to stick with it.

the only drawback is that it really seems to weigh my hair down.

does that happen with any of you?????

hhj!


----------



## katblack (Feb 6, 2010)

Please, please, count me in!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been applying castor oil mixed with MN and other oils to my scalp 3x a week. I usually baggy over night with turbie towel and my hair feels so moist in the morning. This helps because  go to the gym 4x a week


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 6, 2010)

I am in!! I have some castor oil cause I remembered that was on the good list--but I only used it once  because I just didn't know how! This is a great challenge because it tells me how to use it!! I am in! Will post starting pic later today

Here is my starting pic


----------



## cutenss (Feb 6, 2010)

I just mixed up my new batch of castor, avacado, and grapeseed oil.  I have been using this for about 6-8 weeks.  And at first I was skeptical...BUT, when I did my BKT yesterday, I could see the growth.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 6, 2010)

oooohh I just checked the link...if we apply it twice a week does that mean we should also be washing our hair two times a week as well?!? I was trying to do long term low manipulation styles (3-4 weeks)


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 6, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> oooohh I just checked the link...if we apply it twice a week does that mean we should also be washing our hair two times a week as well?!? I was trying to do long term low manipulation styles (3-4 weeks)


 
no, you don't have to wash your hair twice a week.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 6, 2010)

I got my shipment of castor oil today. If it's too thick I'll just mix it up with some coconut oil (I ADORE) or macadamia nut oil (I LOVE) that I have around. My hair is in PS so it'll be hard to get a good length shot with it though.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 6, 2010)

4mia said:


> i wonder if i can refrigerate my castor oil to solidfy it. i figure it will be easy to apply this way.


 
smart! 



djkforeal said:


> I don't think that the Castor oil will turn into a solid. I have had it in very cold temperatures and it never has solidified. Coconut oil is what I have noticed it changes to a solid very quickly in cold temperatures. I hope this helps.


 
great idea, mix it w/ coconut oil.


----------



## AngelDoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Please count me in this challenge, I have never used castor oil before. This challenge will help keep me on track with my scalp massages. For the last six months or so, I have not been doing anything to my hair. I will be using the castor oil from Wal-Mart for now.

Picture taken 2/8/10; my hair was slathered in coconut and castor oil. My hair looks really thin when saturated with oil. Hopefully the castor oil will help thicken it up a bit.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in! I applied my Castor, Peppermint, Coconut, Lavender Vanilla Oil mix today and Friday!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

My starting photo is in my siggly, I'll be mixing my castor oil with other oil,eo and sulfur. I've been using castor oil for 6 months already and is looking forward to this challenge.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 7, 2010)

just realized i already entered phew!! lol


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

pureebony said:


> just realized i already entered phew!! lol


LMAO now that's funny!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 7, 2010)

Starting pics... Front & back.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 7, 2010)

Sade' said:


> LMAO now that's funny!




i know like duh!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in ! here is my start pic (im natural and it was blow dried)


----------



## caribgirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh I'm in! JBCO works so well with my hair. Still fighting with my hairline so this challenge is right up my alley. 
Starting pics (pay no mind to the dates stamped on my pics- the first two were taken today and the last was taken 1 week ago) :


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm so loving this challenge, my starting pic is below and I'm ready to go.  I prayerfully hope to reach atleast full collarbone length by the end of this challenge. Pray for me yall!!!!  Sorry about the large pic, and the dingy looking shirt.  This is my henna shirt so please don't think I'm really a hot mess!! LOL!!


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 7, 2010)

OK IM READY TO GET STARTED!!!

Starting pic in siggy!


----------



## day2day (Feb 7, 2010)

Please count me in on the challenge. Thanks!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are my starting point pictures for this challenge.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck to all of you challengers.. the one and only reason i cant participate is because for the pic posting days, i will have my hair braided, and therefore unable to submit.. but have fun, and i'll be castor-oilin' it up on the side lines..


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Ooooh Kusare I love your hair!

I will be posting my pics tomorrow. I took my yarn braids out this weekend. I was already using JBCO although not consitently and WHOA is all I can say. My hair is SUPER thick now. I have thick hair...me. I love it!

I plan to PS during the cold months so for now it's cornrows and a wig. Atleast that's what I hope. I want to apply my JBCO every other day maybe everyday. Depending on my hair. I applied mine's tonight straight up. Massaged and I am good to go.


----------



## Honeytips (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in to post my starting picture!! At the moment I'm applying castor oil to my hair and scalp twice a week but I'm thinking of bumping it up to 3 times a week!






Yeah, my hair is really crazy looking at times


----------



## yodie (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck ladies!!! Can't wait to see how well everyone does.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are my most recent pics.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 8, 2010)

Starting pics are available in my fokti. It shows my hair without the application of Castor Oil for last 3 weeks. I begin my regimen again by this weekend.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2010)

Another starting pic. Sorry its so sloppy; I was rushing to get it doen this morning.  I've been frensh twisting and bunning so my ends arent straight.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 8, 2010)

My starting pic is in my fotki, taken the 1st week of January


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge. Just on time it would seem. I had a some good growth and thickness with castor oil earlier this year so I'd like to try it again.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Feb 8, 2010)

this is the before pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happy growing ladies.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 8, 2010)

Starting pic is in my siggy. Applied JBCO, BT & MN to scalp.


----------



## teysmith (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are my starting pictures.. I will be using pure castor oil that i got from the pharmacy department..


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 8, 2010)

* ooook ladies the challenge has officially begun! Make sure you have your starting photo in by Friday!

Ready.......Set........Grow! ​*


----------



## simplyconfident (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is my starting picture. I'm currently 3 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## damagedends (Feb 8, 2010)

I would like to join the challenge. I applied the castor oil w/grapeseed oil today.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just finished applying my jbco on my scalp. I'm thinking about mixing it with my coconut oil but idk yet


----------



## Sade' (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in! applied my castor oil mix to my hair today! I posted a starting pic of my length yesterday.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 8, 2010)

I put my starting pics in my first entry. Applied Castor oil today.


----------



## bryantgurls (Feb 8, 2010)

Whew! Just in time! I would definitely love to join. I will be using Castor oil from Walmart probably mixed with some grapeseed oil. I will apply 2-3x a week. I'll be posting my starting pic tomorrow.


----------



## katblack (Feb 8, 2010)

My official picture for the 'break out your castor oil' challenge.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in and loving my castor oil.  Will post a pic by the 12th !!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 8, 2010)

I apply Castor oil mixed with Macadamia Nut oil every night. Is that too much?


----------



## Sade' (Feb 8, 2010)

Kusare said:


> I apply Castor oil mixed with Macadamia Nut oil every night. Is that too much?


That's a good thing IMO.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 8, 2010)

I just ordered the lavender scented JBCO but in the meantime using regular clear drug store oil; it goes on kinda thick but then it just kinda runs down my sides minutes later; I been keeping a paper towel nearby to soak it back up


----------



## Ozma (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's my starting pic. I took it the day after I cut my hair back to NL and did a braid-n-curl.


----------



## dr.j (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are my starting pictures (wet hair and dry hair).

I will be using Home Health cold-pressed castor oil purchased at Whole Foods.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Queen you should get a fine tip applicator bottle from sally's. The clariol brand. And apply lightly. The store brand CO is sooo much thicker and sticker thatn JBCO IMO. JBCO is still thick but it can easily be thinned and smoothed out. A little CO or JBCO goes a LOOOONG way. So just use it lightly, so it's not running down your face, OR use it at night time before bed. Ahhh I love (JB)Castor oil.


----------



## Spidergul (Feb 9, 2010)

I just saw this challenge tonight Feb 8th.  I was already going to use castor-so I will just run along side you guys.  I really had no idea castor was good for growing hair. I am using the pharmacy brand.  It is really thick.  I mixed it with amla, brahmi and a little almond oil.  I will take and post a picture within the week. Happy growing ladies!!


----------



## bryantgurls (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is my starting pic (a horrible pic on my phone, but good enough I hope). I applied castor oil to my scalp tonight.


----------



## 4mia (Feb 9, 2010)

i started applying co last night. I will apply 2-3x a week to scalp. I will also use to seal ends. I posted a folder in my fotki just for this challenge. pics are in there as well.

starting pic apl


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is my pics





 and one to show some length I guess


----------



## NaturallyMo (Feb 9, 2010)

I will be using a mix regular drug store castor oil and WGO to my scalp 3 times a week and sealing with just castor oil as needed. I have some breakage at my temples that I need to take pics of, but otherwise here are my starting photos.


----------



## Aspire (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^^^^ @ NewlyNaturalAgain I love your hair in you siggy.

I've still doing my CO mixed with something or other nightly.  I do wish that I could get the time to go out and buy another applicator bottle just for my CO.  The two I have are mixed with CO and something else.  My edges are seeing the greatest benefit in my opinion.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 9, 2010)

Kusare said:


> I apply Castor oil mixed with Macadamia Nut oil every night. Is that too much?



Nope, I don't think it is too much.  I use JBCO mixed with rosemary eo nightly on my ng and edges.  



Geminigirl said:


> Queen you should get a fine tip applicator bottle from sally's. The clariol brand. And apply lightly. The store brand CO is sooo much thicker and sticker thatn JBCO IMO. JBCO is still thick but it can easily be thinned and smoothed out. A little CO or JBCO goes a LOOOONG way. So just use it lightly, so it's not running down your face, OR use it at night time before bed. Ahhh I love (JB)Castor oil.



I wish I would have tried JBCO sooner.  I love the consistency soo much better than regular castor oil.  Plus it appears that JBCO absorbs into my hair and scalp faster and leaves it less oily than reg. castor oil.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 9, 2010)

Kusare said:


> I apply Castor oil mixed with Macadamia Nut oil every night. Is that too much?


 
*no, it depends on your hair. if your hair is overly oily and heavy then it may be too much. *



Queen_Earth said:


> I just ordered the lavender scented JBCO but in the meantime using regular clear drug store oil; it goes on kinda thick but then it just kinda runs down my sides minutes later; I been keeping a paper towel nearby to soak it back up


 
*it sounds like your using too much how are you applying your oil.*



Geminigirl said:


> Queen you should get a fine tip applicator bottle from sally's. The clariol brand. And apply lightly. The store brand CO is sooo much thicker and sticker thatn JBCO IMO. JBCO is still thick but it can easily be thinned and smoothed out. A little CO or JBCO goes a LOOOONG way. So just use it lightly, so it's not running down your face, OR use it at night time before bed. Ahhh I love (JB)Castor oil.


 
*i agree, if you have to sop it up w/ paper towels that excess oil is going to waste. try using a fine tip applicator  ( i posted some info about this earlier in the thread) or use your fingers for more control.*


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been applying my JBCO 2x a week with the For Roots Only applicator bottle. That thing makes the process so fast! I found it at walmart for 3 bucks. Thanks Traycee!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> Nope, I don't think it is too much. I use JBCO mixed with rosemary eo nightly on my ng and edges.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have tried JBCO sooner. I love the consistency soo much better than regular castor oil. Plus it appears that *JBCO absorbs into my hair and scalp faster and leaves it less oily than reg. castor oil*.


  I agree. I really really love this oil. I sprayed my hair today with braid spray and oiled with JBCO and added a little to my cornrows and my hair is still soft.




Fullypersuaded7 said:


> I've been applying my JBCO 2x a week with the For Roots Only applicator bottle. That thing makes the process so fast! I found it at walmart for 3 bucks. Thanks Traycee!


 
Oh what aisle was this in and what was it by?


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 9, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I agree. I really really love this oil. I sprayed my hair today with braid spray and oiled with JBCO and added a little to my cornrows and my hair is still soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I found it on the endcap of the aisle with hair color.  I love that little bottle!


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Feb 9, 2010)

here's my starting pixs.

I will use JBCO on my scalp 2-3x's a week


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 9, 2010)

@ FullyPersuaded, thank you for posting this. I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I might pick one up as well. It will come in handy in the summer when my hair will be out more.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 9, 2010)

Checking in!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 10, 2010)

Applied my JBCO mix last night, to scalp only.  My hair is still soft and pliable despite the extreme cold conditions where I live.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm using my castor oil 3 times a week mix with sulfur.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be using my jbco today


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 10, 2010)

For those that mix up your castor. How much castor oil are you mixing to whatever you mix it up with?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 10, 2010)

Kusare said:


> For those that mix up your castor. How much castor oil are you mixing to whatever you mix it up with?



about a tablespoon


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Man I love Castor oil so much I want to put it in everything, my contioners in mixes, just everything. I still have about 4oz of the orginal left but I am going to be picking up some Lavender this month too. 8 oz. can't wait to smell that. Anyone tried the Lavender and know if it works the same?


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 10, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Man I love Castor oil so much I want to put it in everything, my contioners in mixes, just everything. I still have about 4oz of the orginal left but I am going to be picking up some Lavender this month too. 8 oz. can't wait to smell that. *Anyone tried the Lavender and know if it works the same?*



This is what I would like to know as well.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Well when I get some I will try it and let everyone know.


----------



## yodie (Feb 10, 2010)

I CO every Sunday and Wed like clockwork. Can't wait to try JBCO and compare it to CO.


----------



## Firefly (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been mixing regular drug store castor oil with Amla oil and evoo.  I've been applying it every night to my roots and the length of my hair up until this past Monday (2/8).  I washed, did an Aphogee hardcore condition then a moisturizing deep condition on Sat., air dried and flat ironed on Monday in preparation for my texlax touch-up this coming weekend.  Currently I'm coating the length of my hair everyday until touch-up day (I'm staying away from my sensitive scalp until then).  After touch-up day I will go back to wearing braidouts and applying my castor oil mix every night to scalp and the length of my hair.  Below is my starting picture (I'm a little over 3 months post).


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 10, 2010)

Fullypersuaded7 said:


> I've been applying my JBCO 2x a week with the For Roots Only applicator bottle. That thing makes the process so fast! I found it at walmart for 3 bucks. Thanks Traycee!


 
*I need one of these in my life for when I need to apply quickly. *



MochaWisdom said:


> here's my starting pixs.
> 
> I will use JBCO on my scalp 2-3x's a week


 
*Wow your hair is beautiful! Can't wait to see your progress.*



Geminigirl said:


> Man I love Castor oil so much I want to put it in everything, my contioners in mixes, just everything. I still have about 4oz of the orginal left but I am going to be picking up some Lavender this month too. 8 oz. can't wait to smell that. Anyone tried the Lavender and know if it works the same?


 
*You should put it in everything I do in my conditioners, my DC, my special mixes, my cereal.   lol j/k about the cereal.*



yodie said:


> I CO every Sunday and Wed like clockwork. Can't wait to try JBCO and compare it to CO.


 
*me too! we have the same oiling schedule! *


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 10, 2010)

OK Thanks!!! I was applying it with my fingers! Just rubbing it in; but I was mizing it a bit with jojoba oil! I just ordered 3 of those rootsonly applicator bottles which I am thinking are going to help a great deal!


----------



## zenith (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in this especially for my edges. 

Right side
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Left side


----------



## exubah (Feb 10, 2010)

This is my starting pic and no my hair does not grow in a "V" I just tugged it down a bit.....tried a different pose too


----------



## carlana25 (Feb 11, 2010)

here is my starting pic


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Feb 11, 2010)

I will be applying JBCO 2-3x a week. Here's my starting pic:


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2010)

i applied jbco last night before poo day and will apply it again before poo day at the end of this week.

promise to have a starting picture up, hopefully soon! 
(still working on making space on my hard drive to download my pics!)


----------



## luckyduck (Feb 11, 2010)

Just checking in! I will be applying my castor oil today. Starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

Starting pic.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 11, 2010)

hey ya'll quick question before I post my pics, can the pic be one of a blow out or should it just be in the most natural state as possible?


----------



## *Muffin* (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry. Posted starting pic in my OP.


----------



## cch24 (Feb 12, 2010)

Posting starting picture.


----------



## Garner (Feb 12, 2010)

I am having a lot of problems trying to download my starting picture.   Because of this, I will drop out of challenge officially; however I will continue unofficially and post at a later date. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Sade' (Feb 12, 2010)

Applied my castor/sulfur mix last night.


----------



## momoftrips (Feb 12, 2010)

Added starting pic in OP and will be applying JBCO tonight!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

Garner said:


> I am having a lot of problems trying to download my starting picture.  Because of this, I will drop out of challenge officially; however I will continue unofficially and post at a later date. Good luck ladies!!!


You should not drop out because of the pictures, you just won't be able to show progression. BG should let you stay for support that is what these challenges is about


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 12, 2010)

Garner said:


> I am having a lot of problems trying to download my starting picture.  Because of this, I will drop out of challenge officially; however I will continue unofficially and post at a later date. Good luck ladies!!!


 
I think you have until 12pm tonight so keep trying


----------



## Garner (Feb 12, 2010)

I will keep trying!  Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 12, 2010)

I oil my scalp last night after a co-wash and my hairs was so soft.  I'm almost out I think I'm going to try some Jamaican Black


----------



## Garner (Feb 12, 2010)

Testing

http://s991.photobucket.com/albums/af38/mjgarner/


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

Garner said:


> Testing
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/albums/af38/mjgarner/


 
I can see your picture. You can also go to the suggestion thread to test posting. I get confuse all the time but I think you want to copy the BB code link to your photo so it will show.


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are my two pics (still in time I hope, I procrastinate horribly):
My hair is in braids right now but this is what it looked like the day before I added them in:





and I this is the length of one my braids I took down:


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 12, 2010)

Garner said:


> I will keep trying!  Thanks for the encouragement!!!




Here ya go:


----------



## mysoon2behair (Feb 12, 2010)

Applied JBCO last night. Will update my starting pic later on tonight


----------



## Garner (Feb 12, 2010)

Queen Earth,
Thank You!!!  I finally got it!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 12, 2010)

Garner said:


> Testing
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/albums/af38/mjgarner/




You need to post this link into the picture icon like this:






ETA:  You can quote this pic if you want until you have worked it out....!!!


----------



## mimi (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Ladies, here are my starting pics for the ~*~*Break Out Your Castor Oil - 2010 Edition~*~*. I took these pics on February 4, 2010 but forgot to post them up until today. As of February 1, 2010 its been 1yr and 6 months since I did my big chop and went completely natural. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Msstarr718 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey ladies just checking in. Yesterday I washed and air dried and applied my JBCO mixture to my scalp once dry. Today my scalp is itching.. I hope thats a sign that its working...


----------



## iNicola (Feb 12, 2010)

I relaxed on Feb 1st and will be doing a long stretch so I took a stretched length shot.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pic:




*ETA:*  23 weeks post at the time of this pic.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got a huge trim. Here's my starting pic


ETA...final pics


----------



## zelia5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys - these are my pics. (side and back).  I think I should have stretched out at least one of two twists cause my hair shrinks like crazy.  For now, I'm using a pharmacy bought castor oil, but Imma look for some JBCO tomorrow.
These are 2wk old twists.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just added my starting pics in my original post...


----------



## dollface0023 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pics...


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pic:





Sorry the quality is so poor. It's from my cell. I will try to post a better one later on but I wanted to make the deadline. I have fine, relaxed hair, slightly past APL. I had just taken my hair down from a bun in this pic.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 12, 2010)

I added my starting pic to my first post.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 12, 2010)

heres my picture.


----------



## TyHill21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Right now I am using CVS brand castor oil 

My starting pictures


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 12, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *You should put it in everything I do in my conditioners, my DC, my special mixes, my cereal.  lol j/k about the cereal.*


 



I can't wait to see some of your progress. This challenge is going to be so fun. I think I will take a better pic of my edges and hair strecthed on my next wash day.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 13, 2010)

My starting pic is here in my fotki 
password is in my profile


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yea my hair is still soft but I sprayed it and oiled tonight I am also using Hollywood Beauty Tea tree oil because I didn't feel like digging for my EO.

I too am experiencing the itchies now that someone mentioned it. I thought it was from my braids, now I wonder if it's the JBCO. I need to look up the side effects of this if there are any. I would hate that.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone have the discount code for Sams?  I'm gonna finally break down and get JBCO.


----------



## exubah (Feb 13, 2010)

I just applied some JBCO to my roots............going forward I think I will be doing my JBCO applications 3 times a week (Mon, Wed and Sat (wash day)).


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 13, 2010)

I love castor oil I use it in a lot of things. I am dc ing right now with QH cholesterol mixed with coconut oil and a little castor oil


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> hey ya'll quick question before I post my pics, can the pic be one of a blow out or should it just be in the most natural state as possible?


 

whatever is best for you.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Sorry. Posted starting pic in my OP.


 
that's fine, so did I.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

Garner said:


> I will keep trying! Thanks for the encouragement!!!


 


Garner said:


> I am having a lot of problems trying to download my starting picture.  Because of this, I will drop out of challenge officially; however I will continue unofficially and post at a later date. Good luck ladies!!!


 

I see you got your pics up!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> Does anyone have the discount code for Sams? I'm gonna finally break down and get JBCO.


 

*see if code 2007 still works.*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Oh yea my hair is still soft but I sprayed it and oiled tonight I am also using Hollywood Beauty Tea tree oil because I didn't feel like digging for my EO.
> 
> I too am experiencing the itchies now that someone mentioned it. I thought it was from my braids, now I wonder if it's the JBCO. I need to look up the side effects of this if there are any. I would hate that.


 

*I've heard that the JBCO makes some ladies itch, if it gets bad you can mix it w/ another oil. *


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I can't wait to see some of your progress. This challenge is going to be so fun. I think I will take a better pic of my edges and hair strecthed on my next wash day.


 

*thanks, I'm going to be relaxing soon next week  Feb. 20 or 21 to be exact.  I'm going to post more pics after that.*


----------



## zelia5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Checkin - I washed and conditioned with moisture milks and castor oil. Now twisted up for drying and will add some to scalp after that.

Does anyone know where besides SAM I can get the JBCO (online pls.. I live in the Virgin Islands).


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 13, 2010)

ebay. There is also another site jamicanblackcastoroil.com I believe.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 13, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> ebay. There is also another site jamicanblackcastoroil.com I believe.


 


zelia5 said:


> Checkin - I washed and conditioned with moisture milks and castor oil. Now twisted up for drying and will add some to scalp after that.
> 
> Does anyone know where besides SAM I can get the JBCO (online pls.. I live in the Virgin Islands).


 
*yes, that's correct*

*ebay*
*jamaicanblackcastoroil.com*
*beautyofnewyork.com*
*http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/8LDI240308KH1235.htm*

*also do a google search "buy jamaican black castor oil" and see what else comes up. *


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been using the JBCO for just over 3 weeks now and my scalp is so sore!  Last time this happened to me my hair was growning so fast that it pained me!  

I welcome the soreness!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2010)

checking in.  Mixed JBCO in my DC today.  Then applied my JBCO oil mix to my scalp.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 14, 2010)

MonaRae said:


> I welcome the soreness!


 
 Thats funny, I would also welcome soreness if I got growth, so far the JBCO is thickening up my edges a little.


----------



## mysoon2behair (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking in...applied JBCO to my scalp last night


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

I am still waiting for my JBCO and I hope it comes really quickly BECAUSE this cold pressed rite aid oil KEEPS dripping down my face and back! Does Castor Oil expire? I bought this stuff last year and never used it; maybe that's causing the problem...I am not putting to much-This time I used a color applicator bottle instead of my fingers and just put a little and massaged my scalp....maybe that is a sign that something is wrong with my hair/scalp that is making it not absorb the oil so it won't run down my face/neck?!?!?


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 14, 2010)

I think sometimes castor oil can be runny depending on the brands, most CO has about a 2+ shelf life ( I have a bottle on indian co and it will expire in 2011). You could try using just a little on your fingertips and rubbing it in very gently, when you get your JBCO it is much thicker and will work out.


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2010)

i really didn't know much about an expiration date for co, also cuz i think i'd use it way b4 that, but it really shouldn't be runny.....
it's actually one of the thickest oils out there.....

today i put my overnight jbco treatment on w/my dc.
will "wash" it out tomorrow w/ayurvedic powders....

HHG ladies!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 14, 2010)

Apologies for the late posting of my pic.  I actually did take the pic before the deadline but I am traveling at the mo for Valentines day (in Paris) and so have not had connectivity to upload my pic.  Anyway I will add it to my original post.

Thanks !


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Queen is your applicator bottle a fine tip? Mine is and my oil is too thick for alot to come out at once. Just what I need comes out and I love that.


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 14, 2010)

I am so upset! I ordered a bottle from jamaicanblackcastoroil.com because  the shipping was a bit cheaper and i haven't received it yet! I ordered on 1/20!!! I have sent emails and called but product! I am giving them to wednesday and I dont get my product by wednesday...........UGH!


----------



## yodie (Feb 14, 2010)

Just checking in with you ladies. Still waiting for my JBCO to arrive. Using home health CO in the meantime. My hair is soaking it up!! I'm surprised.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2010)

Today I did prepoo, ayurveda rinses, dc and moist with sulfur/castor oil mix.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Queen is your applicator bottle a fine tip? Mine is and my oil is too thick for alot to come out at once. Just what I need comes out and I love that.



Hmmm I don't know!?! I got it from Sally's...Let me find another one to compare it to.  This oil is really not that thick to me; like it's probably the consistency of grocery store syrup; and not Kings either. I think maybe this is just not a good brand.  I hope my JBCO comes QUICK


----------



## Sade' (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in...applied CVS Brand Castor Oil to my edges,scalp and ends!


----------



## kitkat2011 (Feb 16, 2010)

i just permed my hair today, and my edges have grown so much. can't wait to see what may brings


----------



## AngelDoll (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in: I have been applying castor oil to my scalp and hair two times a week.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in, I massaged castor oil on my parts, edges and nape yesturday. I'm currently wearing a wig, with a satin scarf underneath and my hair in 2 big pigtails and 1 extra little one at the nape.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 17, 2010)

applied to edges before going to gym..sealed with taaliah waajid moisturizer.


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 17, 2010)

ok i still dont have my bottle of castor oil. I contacted the company and they claim they shipped it....im just going to cut my losses and order from sams247.com. Im trying to stretch the little bit i have :/

i will NEVER order from jamaicanblackcastoroil.com again! They dont answer emails unless you threaten them, and when you call the mailbox is full.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never used castor oil on my scalp, but continue to make sure my ends are coated and baggied nightly.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 17, 2010)

I finally got my JBCO! I can now use it instead of regular castor oil. I'm gonna oil my scalp with it, I want to see if I get that crazy growth people talk about.


----------



## yodie (Feb 17, 2010)

My JBCO arrived. Doesn't smell bad at all. So, I guess I'll stick with the regular JBCO and not order the lavender scent. Feels like JBCO absorbs into my hair better than CO.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Feb 17, 2010)

DCing right now and plan to put JBCO on my scalp before I straighten


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't remeber if I posted or not but I used my jbco lastnite


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 18, 2010)

checkin in....


----------



## exubah (Feb 18, 2010)

I did my second JBCO application for the week last night.  My next application will be on Saturday after I co-wash and air dry.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 18, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> ok i still dont have my bottle of castor oil. I contacted the company and they claim they shipped it....im just going to cut my losses and order from sams247.com. Im trying to stretch the little bit i have :/
> 
> i will NEVER order from jamaicanblackcastoroil.com again! They dont answer emails unless you threaten them, and when you call the mailbox is full.




PM me if you want the name and details of the name of the guy I dealt with....


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in...i'm still applying JBCO 2x a week to my scalp.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 18, 2010)

I've just started using castor oil mixed with megatek and a little lavender oil, hopefully this growth mix will work 

Can I just ask, would it be too much using this mix every two days? Would it be just as effective using it twice a week? I'm just wondering whether I'm using too much necessarily?


----------



## grow (Feb 18, 2010)

hi CherryCherryBoomBoomQ!!

i just started using the mega tek, too!

btw, where did you find the lavender oil?

i would love to try that mix as well!

i'm kind of new on here, so definitely NOT an expert, but in response to your question:

i believe it depends on how often you wash your hair.
if you wash your hair 2 to 3 times a week, i'm sure the mix won't be a problem, but if you wash once every week or more, you might get alot of buildup making it harder to manage your hair.

hth and yes, the mt and co will surely help you meet your goals!


----------



## kitkat2011 (Feb 18, 2010)

hi  i having so much problems find a good regimen that will work with my hair,  i just permed my here after 2month and i still have no growth, i must have very slow growing hair , please help cause i feel that even with challenge my hair won't grow.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 18, 2010)

kitkat2011 said:


> hi i having so much problems find a good regimen that will work with my hair, i just permed my here after 2month and i still have no growth, i must have very slow growing hair , please help cause i feel that even with challenge my hair won't grow.


 
Sweetie, are you having slow growth or is your hair breaking off and not getting longer?  Are you saying you have no new growth at all after 2 months?




Checking in. Will apply for a 2nd time this week tonight.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in; Hot Oiled with Castor and Cod Liver Oil before my wash last night. Next Hot oil Treat will be Sunday 2/21. I also found 2 jars JBCO pomade areound the house. I will be applying that to my ends on occasion when bunning and for smoothing my edges.


----------



## momoftrips (Feb 18, 2010)

So far so good. Applying and massaging scalp 3x week with JBCO. NG feels great.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking In! Castor on my edges.


----------



## yodie (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll stick to applying CO and JBCO to my scalp. Doesn't seem to penetrate my hair at all.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in.  I've been applying my castor oil mix to my temples every other night and sealing my ends with it as needed. I am in love with my hair right now. Yesterday, I did a Bentonite treatment and followed that up with a DC mix of Aussies 3 minute Miracle with avocado oil and castor oil added. My hair was so soft and moisturized after rinsing. I didn't need to add anything else to it. I did baggy last night and my hair was like a cloud when I woke up.  I'll definately be adding this to my regime. I almost forgot, I've dedicated an album in my fotki for this challenge http://public.fotki.com/NewlyNaturalAgain/my-hair-journey-1/feb-may-2010-castor/


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in, I am doing a mix of JBCO, MN, MT and a few drops of peppermint oil every single day!! I will not forget, I must not forget!!!!Lol!!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^^ Checking in too! I do the same thing. I use MT and CO together 2x/night. I don't get the crazy drippies b/c I don't put a lot on and my hair soaks it right up.  Friday is wash day and I'm ready for it.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2010)

Checkin did a wash, dc and castor oil with sulfur mix.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm still at it.  I try to oil my scalp 2 - 3 times a week and do a pre-poo once a week.  I've even taken to wearing a plastic cap nightly to really work it in.

The 16th made the 4 week marker for me and my hair is growing nicely and is very strong!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 18, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^^ Checking in too! I do the same thing. I use MT and CO together 2x/night. I don't get the crazy drippies b/c I don't put a lot on and my hair soaks it right up. Friday is wash day and I'm ready for it.


 

I sometimes get the crazy drips when I am too heavy headed with the oils!! MT soaks it right up!


----------



## damagedends (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, just checking in. I applied my CO/grapeseed oil combo 2x's this week. This is a better week for me. Last week I experienced the head pain.


----------



## luckyduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Just checking in. I will be applying my sweet almond oil/jbco mix later tonight.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Feb 18, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Sweetie, are you having slow growth or is your hair breaking off and not getting longer?  Are you saying you have no new growth at all after 2 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I had some new growth, I permed my hair Bc it was breaking off, I guess that was a sign from my hair. I just feel hopeless, I never really been very good at taking care of my hair.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> Hmmm I don't know!?! I got it from Sally's...Let me find another one to compare it to. This oil is really not that thick to me; like it's probably the consistency of grocery store syrup; and not Kings either. I think maybe this is just not a good brand. I hope my JBCO comes QUICK


I agree the oil isn't that thick, but I noticed in my Clariol bottle when I push the oil out I feel pressure, where the exact same bottle with EVOO in it I don't feel any pressure.



CherieMarie said:


> ok i still dont have my bottle of castor oil. I contacted the company and they claim they shipped it....*im just going to cut my losses* and order from sams247.com. Im trying to stretch the little bit i have :/
> 
> i will NEVER order from jamaicanblackcastoroil.com again! They dont answer emails unless you threaten them, and when you call the mailbox is full.


 
 I don't know why this bothers me, but I hate when people don't fight for their money. Maybe because I know what it's like to not have any, but there has to be some options besides just letting them keep your money. Gl to you.
  BTW- I was speaking in general as I notice a lot of people just say bump it when a company doesn't do right. This is probably how some companies make extra profit, from people who don't pursure anything further once they are burnt.



kitkat2011 said:


> hi i having so much problems find a good regimen that will work with my hair, i just permed my here after 2month and i still have no growth, i must have very slow growing hair , please help cause i feel that even with challenge my hair won't grow.


 
What is your regimne as of now. You have to give some more details if you want help. How often are you relaxing? How often do you wash/condtion? What products are you using? Don't hold back. The better the info the better help you can recieve.



kitkat2011 said:


> Hi, I had some new growth, I permed my hair Bc it was breaking off, I guess that was a sign from my hair. I just feel hopeless, I never really been very good at taking care of my hair.


 
If your hair was breaking you needed to find the reason for the breaking before relaxing and then fix it. How long has it been since your last relaxer? That is why you are here and I know exactly how you feel. Taking care of your hair is really simple. You just have to find what works for you. I know the boards can be overwhelming but beautiful hair comes with time and patience. Oh and also hard work and dedication.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I am also checking in. Still using my JBCO frequently .I am going to cop the Lavender one tomorrow or on my next day off.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 18, 2010)

Tonight I decided that since I am wearing a half wig these days I can pre-poo with JBCO tonight and where my plastic cap under my wig.  This way I can get in a good 20 hours of pre-poo.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in, I just washed my hair and put 4 big braids in. I applied the JBCO to my edges, nape, parts/scalp and massaged. Now I am about to pin/tuck my ends under.

I am going to wear my wig with a satin scarf covering my braids tomorrow. I only use JBCO on wash days, I use the clear any other time.


----------



## swalker31 (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in, I've oiled last night and hair was soft.  Is a itchy scalp normal?


----------



## mysoon2behair (Feb 19, 2010)

Checking in...

Applied JBCO to my scalp and edges last night.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 19, 2010)

My JBCO came yesterday but today my scalp is still wet/moist from my Tuesday application of castor oil and sulfur mix so I don't think I will pop it open until tomorrow when I wash my hair

I think I had been using entirely too much castor oil; my application bottle did not have a fine point so this weekend I will switch out the applicator bottle and use the wider tipped one for something else


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 19, 2010)

grow said:


> hi CherryCherryBoomBoomQ!!
> 
> i just started using the mega tek, too!
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't really know where the lavender oil is from cos one of my parents bought it for me. I assume it would be from somewhere like a drugstore or health store. Thanks for your answer by the way. My washing regimen varies a little, but mainly it's a shampoo wash once a week, with a co wash once or twice a week, I'll see how things go and tweak my growth mix regimen if necessary.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 19, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^^ Checking in too! I do the same thing. I use MT and CO together 2x/night. I don't get the crazy drippies b/c I don't put a lot on and my hair soaks it right up.  Friday is wash day and I'm ready for it.



Hi, I'm just wondering, does it work better using your mix everyday rather than less often, like a twice a week? Does it give you quicker growth? I'm using this same mix and I'm just wondering how often is best to use it for best effects without wasting it.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been using Haitian Casotor oil on my ends and it has been the best so far. I find that the Haitian Castor oil is the best quality out of all of them. Too bad I can't find it in the states


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 19, 2010)

LunadeMiel where do you get your Haitian Castor Oil?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 19, 2010)

kitkat2011 said:


> Hi, I had some new growth, I permed my hair Bc it was breaking off, I guess that was a sign from my hair. I just feel hopeless, I never really been very good at taking care of my hair.



Make three lists: on one list write down exactly what you do to your hair everyday.  This includes how you style it and what you do with it for bed.  It also includes exactly what you do to it when you wash it.  Do you color?  How often do you use heat, etc. Do you use rubberbands?  Exactly what products do you use?

The 2nd list needs to be what your hair's environment is.  What that means is do you wash your hair with hard water?  Do you live in a cold dry climate or a hot humid one?  Do you feed your hair with a diet of healthy food?

The third list needs to be all of the problems you see with your hair.  Is it breaking?  Is it dry?  How are your edges?  How is your scalp?

When you have these three lists you can make an honest assessment of your hair.  Look at what you do and how it may be causing your problems.  take each one of the problems and research remedies for them here on the board.  Research all of the products you are using so you can understand if they are really right for your hair.  Research techniques here on the board and on YouTube to improve how you care for your hair.

There is so much information here, this will help you make sense of it and focus your energies in the right direction.  As you get each problem under control go back and cross it off your list. As you make adjustments to your hair's environment and what you do to your hair update those lists too.  By the time you are done you'll understand what you need to do to maintain a healthy head of hair.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 19, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Checking in, I am doing a mix of JBCO, MN, MT and a few drops of peppermint oil every single day!! I will not forget, I must not forget!!!!Lol!!



When do you wash the MT MN JBCO mix out of your hair? I am getting an install today and I plan on mixing some MT in with my Castor & Peppermint Oil mix. I would like to do this 2-3 times a week for 2 weeks str8 w/o washing. I don't wanna wash the weave hair too often.


----------



## sstevenson (Feb 19, 2010)

I finally got my JBCO in. I ordered it on Feb. 1, and got it Feb. 17th. I used it on my edges, and and scalp last night. This morning my hair was so smooth. I will use it every Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday, and I will use my OCT on Monday, Wednesday, Fridays. The products will be used on my scalp only. I will apply the jbco to my thinning area on my temple daily, with my OCT. Im trying to fill that spot in. One thing I can say is I have been using plain castor oil since 2/1 and when I take my hair down, it does have a thicker feeling. I can't wait to see how much progress the jbco offers. Happy growing ladies!!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 19, 2010)

Sade' said:


> When do you wash the MT MN JBCO mix out of your hair? I am getting an install today and I plan on mixing some MT in with my Castor & Peppermint Oil mix. I would like to do this 2-3 times a week for 2 weeks str8 w/o washing. I don't wanna wash the weave hair too often.


 
I do 2 DC a week - Weds and Sun with steam and wash my hair once a week on Sun.
I keep on applying the mix everyday.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 19, 2010)

Still using JBCO everyday,sometimes I give my fronthead a little swipe with some at night for good measure!!


----------



## grow (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm applying my jbco with eo's of rosemary, sage, thyme and lavender.

i see some progress and am thrilled about that, though it will still take a long time for my edges to catch up with the rest of my hair in length, lol!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 19, 2010)

LunadeMiel said:


> I've been using Haitian Casotor oil on my ends and it has been the best so far. I find that the Haitian Castor oil is the best quality out of all of them. Too bad I can't find it in the states


 

I would be open to try this if only I could get my hands on some. 

I got some LAVENDER JAMAICAN BLACK CASTOR OIL TODAY!!!! Yay! It smells wonderful and I can't wait to use it. I am going to use up my other one first. I also picked up some DPR-11 cause my ends are soooo dry and I will be retwisting my hair and using my JBCO tonight/tomorrow. I am also going to put some JBCO in my DC. I have my pics and a new regimne that I will put up as soon as I can.

*New Regimen* I can't stand that wig it's too much work, plus I bought some cheap hair cause I wasn't sure how it would turn out and I don't likey.

 It's not that cold out anymore so I am just going to keep my hair twisted weekly.
Wash weekly and apply JBCO on wash day and once durng the week to scalp. I will apply to my ends whenever I want during the week.

Well here are my edges pic and one shot of my twists to show length.


----------



## sstevenson (Feb 21, 2010)

My scalp has been itching as well. I have been going without heat since 9/09 and since I have been applying the jbco my scalps itches too. I read on one post somewhere around page 34 that it was speedy growth! I sure hope so....does anyone know if mixing oils will pacify the itching?! Please advise.......


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering this as well. I want to mix it wit TTO because that is great for a healthy scalp and itchies. Or maybe Peppermint oil. I hate to mix anything in my JBCO that is going to make it smell not so good. Does Lavender oil help with scalp dryness? I hope it calms my scalp down. I thought my scalp was itching because of the JBCO too, but then I noticed I have a dry flaky scalp which I haven't had since I started my hair journey back in liker 07.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 21, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Hi, I'm just wondering, does it work better using your mix everyday rather than less often, like a twice a week? Does it give you quicker growth? I'm using this same mix and I'm just wondering how often is best to use it for best effects without wasting it.


 

Hmm, I'm not really quite sure. I guess it kind of depends on your hair and whether or not you're heavy-handed, if that makes sense.  Take me for example, I guess I technically use my mix everyday.  In the morning I'll squirt some out on the tip of my finger and apply it all around my hairline since I'm currently wearing a wig.  Next, I'll lightly apply the bottle to my scalp.  At this point, when I say lightly, I mean lightly and then I'll massage it in.  When I get ready for bed I'll do the same thing, except I may put a little more on the scalp at night. It isn't soaking, but it isn't as light either.  I hope that makes some kind of sense.

I've been doing this for several months now ( really since October ) The right side of my hairline, near the temple, is completely filled in now!  The left side is getting there.  So, with that being said, I think it helps aids in growth time, but you also have to factor in the fact that I take a slew of vitamins daily (ie MSM, Chlorella, Vitamin D, and biotin)


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 21, 2010)

@Geminigirl--I feel you with the wig thing. Goodness, I've been wigging my hair up for over a year and honestly I'm getting restless.  I usually don't wear it on the weekends, strictly M-F, unless i'm going out or something.  However, I got so fed up that I scheduled an appointment with a braider.  I'm gonna get my hair twisted and keep those in for a few months.


----------



## LengthHangin_2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Hello, growingstrong. I really can't give you a direct answer to this question. I know that castor oil is a very detoxifying oil, and has emollient properties for both hair and skin. I also know it is a very penetrable oil. It is generally regarded as safe (I found articles that said coconut oil is safe to use during pregnancy, and it is also a penetrable oil) but have not found any articles that said castor oil of any kind is safe to use topically during pregnancy. When taken internally while pregnant, castor oil is said to induce labor. If you want to be safe, don't use the castor oil while pregnant until you find out for sure if it's safe or not. Hopefully other ladies who have been preggers and have used castor oil topically can chime in.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's an article that speaks a bit about castor oil and it's properties. Maybe it can help you to make an informed decision. Also, on practically every site I went to, they say that essential oils should definitely be avoided while pregnant (at least the majority of them), so be sure to avoid those. We want that baby coming out healthy . Hope this helps, and congratulations on your pregnancy .


 
Hello Growinstrong!!! Im currently pregnant and i been using castor oil with no problems or complications...however, do your research for yourself but i know me personally havent had any problems using it!!  Good luck growing!!

If u dont want to use it on your scalp...im sure using it on your ends to seal will not be a problem because your body isnt absorbing it in any way...


----------



## LengthHangin_2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

I know i do not qualify to enter but i recently started using castor oil about a month ago and have been using it consistantly and i fell in love with it!!  I will be posting pictures of my progress just for peoples interest NOT for the prize, if i can.

My most recent pic if the second one on my signature...and my regimen is:
Co washing 2-3x a week, followed with a DC
Oil my hair daily, scalp 3-4 week (with 3 min. massage)
Protective Styles: Mostly buns or ill pop on a wig!!

Products:  
DCs: Silicon Mix, La Bomba, or cheap condish mixed with my homemade oils
Shampoo: Used rarely but Creme of nature moisterizing and suave daily claifying
Conditioner/Rinse: Nacidit Wheatgerm rinse, Aussie Moist (the best), HE Hello Hydration, Tresemme touchable softness, Tresemme Moisture rich or something like that, Suave coconut, Vo5 volumizing
Homemade oil consist of: Mostly castor oil, olive, almond, coconut, jojoba, peppermint, soybean and emu oils!  When i have my baby in May i will be adding thyme, rosemary, and my cedarwood to my oil!!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 21, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I've just started using castor oil mixed with megatek and a little lavender oil, hopefully this growth mix will work
> 
> Can I just ask, would it be too much using this mix every two days? Would it be just as effective using it twice a week? I'm just wondering whether I'm using too much necessarily?


 
*I think every 2 days will be just as effective as twice a week. This way you can stretch your growth mix.*



damagedends said:


> Hi, just checking in. I applied my CO/grapeseed oil combo 2x's this week. This is a better week for me. Last week I experienced the head pain.


 
*Let us know how that mixture works for you, I've always wanted to try grapeseed oil.*



Queen_Earth said:


> My JBCO came yesterday but today my scalp is still wet/moist from my Tuesday application of castor oil and sulfur mix so I don't think I will pop it open until tomorrow when I wash my hair
> 
> I think I had been using entirely too much castor oil; my application bottle did not have a fine point so this weekend I will switch out the applicator bottle and use the wider tipped one for something else


 
*If you dilute your shampoo's You can use the bottle with the wider tip to apply diluted shampoo directly to youe scalp.*



LunadeMiel said:


> I've been using Haitian Casotor oil on my ends and it has been the best so far. I find that the Haitian Castor oil is the best quality out of all of them. Too bad I can't find it in the states


 
*I heard this too,but I still have someone getting some for me. I also heard it smells really bad though. *



sstevenson said:


> My scalp has been itching as well. I have been going without heat since 9/09 and since I have been applying the jbco my scalps itches too. I read on one post somewhere around page 34 that it was speedy growth! I sure hope so....does anyone know if mixing oils will pacify the itching?! Please advise.......


 
*Yes I've heard the JBCO or regular CO can cause itching you can mix your CO with another oil such as coconut oil and this will help with the itching.*


----------



## sstevenson (Feb 21, 2010)

I uploaded some pictures today of my hair growth from Sept. 09 till today. I have to say the no heat, and ps has been a God send to retaining length!!! I finally got a pic of my hair stretched in the back, OMG I cant believe its really my hair !!! I can't wait to see if how the jbco aids in adding thickness to this length. LHCF has the best advice for anyone who is a newbie at this!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Feb 22, 2010)

Just been using my castor oil as instructed, twice a week mixed with coconut oil. I can't use it anymore than that because it makes my hair frizz up something awful, but the growth is certainly worth it .


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 23, 2010)

Just put JBCO all over my scalp and edges!!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm using my sulfur/castor oil mix and Bountless tress which also have castor oil every day.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 24, 2010)

I used my sulfur castor mix last night. I need to really focus on my edges more.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Sunday, did a hot oil treat w/ Castor and Cod liver oil , followed by shampoo, Aphogee for Damaged hair  mixed w/ water then conditioner w/ aloe vera gel.  I've also reintroduced MTG into my regimen. Nightly, I massage small drops into my scalp before bed.

Tonight's wash will consist of an hot oil treat w/ castor and cod liver oil.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 24, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> @Geminigirl--I feel you with the wig thing. Goodness, I've been wigging my hair up for over a year and honestly I'm getting restless. I usually don't wear it on the weekends, strictly M-F, unless i'm going out or something. However, I got so fed up that I scheduled an appointment with a braider. I'm gonna get my hair twisted and keep those in for a few months.


 


Yea I had to let that thing go. My head gets a lot colder now but nah, maybe a sew in when I can get some quality hair. Anyways Yea I would go with the twists, or something like that. If it didn't take 3 days, I'd braid my hair up in something. I retained alot of growth this way. Are you natural?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 24, 2010)

ChocoKitty said:


> Sunday, did a hot oil treat w/ Castor and Cod liver oil , followed by shampoo, Aphogee for Damaged hair mixed w/ water then conditioner w/ aloe vera gel. I've also reintroduced MTG into my regimen. Nightly, I massage small drops into my scalp before bed.
> 
> Tonight's wash will consist of an hot oil treat w/ castor and cod liver oil.


 


Hmm....cod liver oil...I never thought of that... what have you noticed from it?   Off to look for my fish oil capsules


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 24, 2010)

Been applying regularly.  Mostly to the ends and spots where the shine has rubbed off.  I have fine hair so I can't overdo it.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 24, 2010)

Still doing the JBCO I can feel a difference in the thickness of my hair, not mega - its only been about 1 month, but I have thin hair so will keep on going.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Man my scalp is itching so bad. I think after this challenge JBCO will only go on my edges and ends.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 25, 2010)

checking in - been applying my mix.  I think my scalp has now got used to the JBCO now that I have mixed it down....


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 25, 2010)

the oil is still running down my neck from Tuesday night; however, tonight I will try to mix my JBCO with my sulfur mix; I have determined that I am still putting entirely too much JBCO on my hair so I will try to just do my edges with my fingers and part my hair in four sections and just do the parts with the sulfur/JBCO mix


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm mixing my jbco with sweet almond oil...but I still get the itchies, I'm gonna do a hot oil treatment with my mix tonight!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 25, 2010)

I want to mix coconut oil in mines but i hate that cocnut oil solidifies. any other suggestions? I might just have to go with the TTO, i hate the way TTO smells.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 25, 2010)

checking in.... i've been using jbco and megatek on my edges every few days and I used just jbco in my DC tonight. I usually use a mix of regular co and jbco for the rest of my hair and ends...but it sure does make my scalp itch!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 25, 2010)

I plaited my hair and put some TTO from Hollywood Beauty on and it has calmed down my scalp. I know it's going to be itching in the morning though.


----------



## Sade' (Feb 26, 2010)

checking in


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 26, 2010)

checking in - doing a pre-poo with JBCO/ MN & MT Mixture


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 26, 2010)

I just found my JBCO pomade!!! It's on now!!!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Feb 26, 2010)

My scalp has been itching like crazy. I may need to decrease my applications.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in.  I am still using my castor oil mixture twice a week.  Will wash for the second time and apply later on today.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in : for the first time I feel like my hair is on it's way to being health, using this jbco has started making my hair doing thing it has not done ever, every day  feels like a good hair day.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 26, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> I just found my JBCO pomade!!! It's on now!!!




Zawaj what are the ingredients in the pomade? i.e. what is causing it to solidify?




NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> My scalp has been itching like crazy. I may need to decrease my applications.




JBCO can be quite potent all on its own I would suggest mixing it up with Jojoba, Coconut, Emu and or Grapeseed Oil or any other oils for that matter.  The itching will decrease quite time. If you think about it, its a potent cleanser.


----------



## mimi (Feb 26, 2010)

Checking in:I'm really enjoying this challenge! I mean my hair was already thick to began with and feels like its getting even thicker. I've also been doing the Oil cleansing method with 75% castor oil and 25% EVOO,and I notice my eyebrows grew in thickerI'm gonna start applying the castor oil to my eyelashes as well


----------



## Ltown (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm still using castor/sulfur mix 3 times a week.


----------



## AngelDoll (Feb 26, 2010)

Still using castor oil two times a week. My scalp feels like this; it itches like crazy.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 28, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Man my scalp is itching so bad. I think after this challenge JBCO will only go on my edges and ends.


 

*Mix the JBCO with another oil to counteract the itching*
*grapeseed oil, almond oil, or coconut oil*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 28, 2010)

*Castor Oil for Beautiful Skin and Hair*
http://skinverse.com/castor-oils-many-uses-for-beautiful-skin-and-hair.html


----------



## zenith (Feb 28, 2010)

Am i the only one who is breaking out on the their forehead as a result of the castor oil?


----------



## BlackGeisha (Feb 28, 2010)

zenith said:


> Am i the only one who is breaking out on the their forehead as a result of the castor oil?


 
wow, your breaking out? I've never heard that before, is the oil leaking onto your skin/face?


----------



## zenith (Feb 28, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> wow, your breaking out? I've never heard that before, is the oil leaking onto your skin/face?



No it's not leaking. 
I have noticed that whenever i apply the oil around my temples and edges. If the oil happens to touch my forehead and i don't wipe it (no matter how little) i end up with a pimple or two.
Now i have one right in the middle of my forehead and i can't do anything to hide it


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 1, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Mix the JBCO with another oil to counteract the itching*
> *grapeseed oil, almond oil, or coconut oil*


 

Oh ok I saw your last post but for some reason I didn't want to mix it with coconut oil cause it solidifies and I didn't want that. I'm try sweet almond oil, If not I  think I may have grape seed.


----------



## Zawaj (Mar 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Zawaj what are the ingredients in the pomade? i.e. what is causing it to solidify?



There's 2 different types of wax in the last couple ingredients which causes it to be solid.


----------



## fatimablush (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay..I thought i was the only one with the itchies..from castor oil..

I will mix it with my grapeseed oil.

I saw  someone mixed the castor oil with megatek..I might have to try that..


----------



## CherieMarie (Mar 1, 2010)

checking in! got my castor oil after i threatened the company....just in time too! The bottle i had just ran out!

I swear i will never order from jamaianblackcastoroil.com again.


----------



## orangepeel (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are using the Lavender scented Castor Oil, how powerful is the lavender scent? I have original JCBO and I'm getting tired of smelling like smoked herring.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

orangepeel said:


> If you are using the Lavender scented Castor Oil, how powerful is the lavender scent? I have original JCBO and I'm getting tired of smelling like smoked herring.




It doesn't really smell of anything.  I actually like the scent.  I do not know what the original smells like but I am not bothered by the lavender one and I am usually very sensitive to smell.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> checking in! got my castor oil after i threatened the company....just in time too! The bottle i had just ran out!
> 
> I swear i will never order from jamaianblackcastoroil.com again.




I had the same experience however unfortunately this is the only place I can find the lavender from in the UK so I think I will order now in the hope that I receive my item in the next 3 months....


----------



## dr.j (Mar 1, 2010)

checking in - castor oil at least 2x/week - scalp, edges, ends


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 1, 2010)

how much are you ladies using for your scalp for each application, I feel like I'm going through my little bottle of jbco pretty quickly... I may be using too much each time...


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 1, 2010)

orangepeel said:


> If you are using the Lavender scented Castor Oil, how powerful is the lavender scent? I have original JCBO and I'm getting tired of smelling like smoked herring.


 I have the tropic Isle Lavender JBCO and it smells like lavender. You can't even smell the JBCO. I love the smell. haven't used it yet because I still have my reg JBCO to use up.


sharifeh said:


> how much are you ladies using for your scalp for each application, I feel like I'm going through my little bottle of jbco pretty quickly... I may be using too much each time...


 
I only use a tiny bit. I squeeze some on my scalp and rub it in until my scalp has a shine. A little bit goes a long way.

Awww I'm so happy we are all going through this together. It's kinda funny how many of us have the itchies, but atleast we have each other. I cut back my usage and am going to mix mines with Sweet Almond oil and HTH.

I was able to put my hair into a ponytail puff and I actually seen my edges gelled. They are coming back ya'll. JBCO has helped as well as being gentle and keeping them moisturized. I think in a few more months they will be even fuller.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> checking in! got my castor oil after i threatened the company....just in time too! The bottle i had just ran out!
> 
> I swear i will never order from jamaianblackcastoroil.com again.



I need to order some more, where else can you order from other than jamaianblackcastoroil.com  ...Sams has their oil on back order.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 2, 2010)

Used my JBCO today. I also have the itchies.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 2, 2010)

Today is hair day in my house. Right now all of us girls are pre-pooing with Castor/Coconut/Avocado oil mixed with conditioner. After I wash and detangle, I'll twist everyone up and reapply my castor/WGO mix.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

checking in have been using my JBCO mix 3/4x week.

Need to get some fragrance oil though as it stinks a bit !!!


----------



## yodie (Mar 2, 2010)

I prefer JBCO over my regular CO, but it stinks. So, I have to get the lavender scented one for next time around. I feel like JBCO keeps my hair more moisturized than regular CO.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm still using my mix castor oil/sulfur and boundless tress.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh man, I need to use less of of my jbco and sweet almond oil mix because last night I had the serious itchies  I was laying in my bed slapping my head


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Oh man, I need to use less of of my jbco and sweet almond oil mix because last night I had the serious itchies  I was laying in my bed slapping my head




Sharifeh have you tried putting it in a really fine tipped applicator bottle and just applying quickly as you part your hair with the applicator tip.  This way you control the amount and use a lot less.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Sharifeh have you tried putting it in a really fine tipped applicator bottle and just applying quickly as you part your hair with the applicator tip.  This way you control the amount and use a lot less.



Ya I have it in an applicator bottle, no sure how fine the tip is though. 
It helps when I heat the oil up a bit so I can actually feel it and not overuse it, it's hard for me to feel stuff on my scalp, my hair is so thick 
I'll try to go through my whole head quicker lol.
last night was definitely a fluke lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Ya I have it in an applicator bottle, no sure how fine the tip is though.
> It helps when I heat the oil up a bit so I can actually feel it and not overuse it, it's hard for me to feel stuff on my scalp, my hair is so thick
> I'll try to go through my whole head quicker lol.
> last night was definitely a fluke lol




cool how about squeezing tiny pea sized amounts as you go and then massaging in?  That aside you can get a small dish and just dab your fingers into it?


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> cool how about squeezing tiny pea sized amounts as you go and then massaging in?  That aside you can get a small dish and just dab your fingers into it?



good idea, that's probably much better....


----------



## BlackGeisha (Mar 2, 2010)

zenith said:


> No it's not leaking.
> I have noticed that whenever i apply the oil around my temples and edges. If the oil happens to touch my forehead and i don't wipe it (no matter how little) i end up with a pimple or two.
> Now i have one right in the middle of my forehead and i can't do anything to hide it


 

*oh no, do you have bentonite clay? If you make bentonite clay facial masks it will help with the breakouts. Let me know if you want to try it I'll PM you with more info.*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Mar 2, 2010)

orangepeel said:


> If you are using the Lavender scented Castor Oil, how powerful is the lavender scent? I have original JCBO and I'm getting tired of smelling like smoked herring.


 
*I am with you, I couldn't take the smell so I mix mine.*



sharifeh said:


> how much are you ladies using for your scalp for each application, I feel like I'm going through my little bottle of jbco pretty quickly... I may be using too much each time...


 
*You should be using very little less than 1/2 an ounce, unless you have a big head. *



charmtreese said:


> I need to order some more, where else can you order from other than jamaianblackcastoroil.com ...Sams has their oil on back order.


 

*try ebay or beautyofnewyork.com*



stellagirl76 said:


> checking in have been using my JBCO mix 3/4x week.
> 
> Need to get some fragrance oil though as it stinks a bit !!!


 
*I heard that, I couldn't take smelling like I put out forest fires for a living. *


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! Is Sam's still on backorder? They're still taking orders, but I don't want to order from them if they don't really have the product?!

I still am using the regular castor oil daily.  So far so good, but I'm about to get twists, so hopefully it'll be  a little easier to apply throughout my scalp.


----------



## Honeytips (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys, just checking it. I've been using my castor oil 2x a week but thinking of bumping it up to 3-4x times a week - I'll try that out and if my hair feels too heavy I'll cut it back down. 
Happy growing everyone!!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not on the challenge or anything but sam's is having a sale and they got a new shipment of jbco in (according to their website).
Save 20% by using the code: 03-11-10
The code is also the expiration date of the sale.
I just ordered a few minutes ago!


----------



## nikki2229 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> I am not on the challenge or anything but sam's is having a sale and they got a new shipment of jbco in (according to their website).
> Save 20% by using the code: 03-11-10
> The code is also the expiration date of the sale.
> I just ordered a few minutes ago!



Not on the challenge either but thank you. I just ordered two big bottles.


----------



## Sade' (Mar 3, 2010)

Checking in.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Mar 3, 2010)

check in: still applying 2x a week


----------



## damagedends (Mar 3, 2010)

I am still applying the CO/grapeseed mix, but I am still experiencing the headaches?? Is anyone else having them too? I am seeing results from using the CO and don't wanna stop? I am using a brand from the Vitamin Shoppe by Home Health (cold pressed). What is a good oil to add to the CO to help alleviate these headaches? Or any other suggestions, sorry, if this has been addressed already, I have missed some postings.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 3, 2010)

checking in!! Used my JBCO and BeeMine mix! This is my first time mixing them together; for the past two or three weeks I have been alternating them every other day


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 4, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Wow! Is Sam's still on backorder? They're still taking orders, but I don't want to order from them if they don't really have the product?!
> 
> I still am using the regular castor oil daily.  So far so good, but I'm about to get twists, so hopefully it'll be  a little easier to apply throughout my scalp.



Sam's back in stock!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2010)

Checking in:  I've been out of the country and away from my stash for the past week.  But I'm back now and just gave myself a nice DC (with JBCO in it of course).  Will be applying my JBCO mix to my scalp as well.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 6, 2010)

Yippee! I got my Sams shipment yesterday. There is such a difference to JBCO and the type I have purchased from walmart. I thought I didn't like castor oil becsue it so heave and sticky. Surprise, surprise the jBCO was pretty light and not greasy. I loved it and won't be living without it. Also purchased their JBCO hair pomade. It's wonderful.


----------



## AngelDoll (Mar 6, 2010)

Checking in: still applying castor oil 2 x a week.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 6, 2010)

checkin in have been doing my thing 3/4x this week.


----------



## CherieMarie (Mar 6, 2010)

checking in! Still using JCBO every other day in my mix. I started applying jbco to my face and neck at night after cleansing and my skin feels soft and supple in the morning! I have had no breakouts, my dry areas on my face are no longer dry and the oily areas aren't as oily. I love this stuff. great for hair skin and its also good for cracking nails.


----------



## yodie (Mar 6, 2010)

Still going strong at twice a week.


----------



## zelia5 (Mar 8, 2010)

just checkin in - washed, twisted and oiled with castor oil.  Still haven't ordered JBCO.  Trying to decide whether to get the original or lavender scented.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Mar 8, 2010)

*I'm also still applying 2x's a week, but I'm thinking of increasing this to 3x's my hair has been drinking this stuff up like no tomorrow. I put it on my scalp, then touch my scalp the next day, it's practically dry.*


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 8, 2010)

Still applying 3-4 x a week.


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 8, 2010)

checking in, still using twice a week


----------



## Sade' (Mar 9, 2010)

checking in...applied mine last night. I am back on track. I slipped for almost a week. Ewww.


----------



## orangepeel (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in. I'm trying to figure out when I should apply. I am finding that if I apply at night the next day my face is very greasy. I work out in the morning so I think that is playing a role. So far so good though.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a quick check in. I decreased my applications to twice a week due to the extreme itchies.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in! Wednesday I used the end of my Home Health CO. Then Saturday I cracked open a new bottle of JBCO. The difference of the two on my hair is like night and day. I don't ever wanna run out of JBCO again! The effects of JBCO are instant. Regular CO is just ok.


----------



## dr.j (Mar 9, 2010)

Just checking in --- applying 2x a week.


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 9, 2010)

MY JBCO is running out and I am trying to use it sparingly. I know this defeats the whole purpose but I don't know when i'll get more.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2010)

Checkin in using sulfur/castor mix.


----------



## MizzCoco (Mar 9, 2010)

Just checking in! I'm still applying my JBCO 2x a week. My hair seems to be drinking this stuff up


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in. I ordered some JBCO and it was delivered to my house today! The only problem is that I am currently in TX!! Geesch, but when i get home I'm gonna crack it open.  I've been slacking or the past few days b/c I've been traveling and I couldn't bear the thought of the TSA throwing out my CO, so right now I'm just using a mix of castor oil and some hair butter.  Once I get home I'll resume my use of my CO concoction.


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in!  I'm excited to report that something special is going on.  I learned that I get even better growth when I sleep when a plastic cap.   I'm wigging it so it cool.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Mar 9, 2010)

checkin in, still using co 2x a week, my new growth is something serious.


----------



## luckyduck (Mar 9, 2010)

Just checking in. Applying my sweet almond oil/JBCO mix  2x a week definitely has my new growth sprouting.


----------



## Ruby True (Mar 11, 2010)

How  do you  all deal with the  "itchies"? Why does it  itch?  I  got  my  jbco with lavender and  tried  it  as  soon as  it  arrived but my  scalp.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've been hanging in there, oiling my scalp a minimum of 2x's per week with a combination of castor, coconut, and avocado oils. Right now my hair feels very soft from using it. The plain castor oil leaves my hair feeling very greasy and my scalp itchy, but it definitely helps to mix it with some of your favorite oils . I'm only about a month and a half post relaxer and I already feel that I have a substantial amount of new growth. My ends have been displeasing me lately, so I've been trimming them monthly, so I don't know about length progress, but I'm happy with the growth rate.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 11, 2010)

TemiLnd said:


> MY JBCO is running out and I am trying to use it sparingly. I know this defeats the whole purpose but I don't know when i'll get more.




Temi check out the list of EU links there is a seller on eBay and they also have their own site.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 12, 2010)

checking in.  Been using a sulfur/JBCO mix and using my JBCO in my DCs faithfully.


----------



## sstevenson (Mar 13, 2010)

Checking in...I have been using my JBCO mixed with almond, and wgo. I apply it to my scalp and ends. I use it on my scalp everyother day, and I seal with it after I apply my leave in. The itches have stopped, except when I DC w heat because I have added some JBCO to my CON. I do feel my hair is getting thicker. I love my progress...


----------



## sstevenson (Mar 13, 2010)

Mix it with some other oil like almond. It has stopped the itching I had.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 13, 2010)

Will be DCn tonight with Motions CPR and JBCO mixture. Then I will be braiding up using the JBCO hairdress I got from Sams24-7. I also use a mixture of MT and JBCO on my scalp every other day and I have been noticing itchies too. I didn't know if it was from the MT or JBCO. Needless to say it felt good to wash my hair this morning


----------



## exubah (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang my NG is sssoooo soft from using JBCO, which I apply 3 times a week.  If my NG keeps coming in this soft I should have no problem with my stretch (I plan to go somewhere btw 12-14wks).


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 13, 2010)

Mixed JBCO in with my DC today.  Just about had a heart attack because I thought I had run out.  Then I found the big bottle in my stash.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

Checking in - been on a 2 day Haitus bc of BKT treatment but I will be applying again tonight !


----------



## QurlyQutie (Mar 13, 2010)

Greetings Fellow Challengers,

Haven't been here in ages, but am still holding down the JBCO fort. Hair is loving it...I am out of this challenge segment. I forgot to post my pic in time, ah well...there's always the next one. Will post pic soon. Hair is luvin' the castor oil.

I've also added another reggie, in a spray bottle, a mix of distilled water, rose water, Amla oil and vegetarian glycerin..read abt using rose water in another LHCF post. Btw, between JBCO, baggies and my spray, this head is happy, curly, and sooooooooo soft.


----------



## deusa80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ruby True said:


> How do you all deal with the "itchies"? Why does it itch? I got my jbco with lavender and tried it as soon as it arrived but my scalp.


 
I know what you mean about it itching! When I use it on my edges it doesn't itch at all...but the rest of my head. Mixing jbco w/ regular castor oil has helped a bit, but somtimes I just use it the night before wash day because I can't handle all that itching for days. I'm gonna try the suggestions of mixing it with other oils and see if that helps.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ I found that it only itched when I used JBCO uncut.  However when I mixed it down with other oils.  The itching stopped dead in its tracks.

HTH's


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in.  Applying my mix to my scalp before bed.


----------



## cutenss (Mar 14, 2010)

Just stopping by.  I have been using my castor oil mixturre 2x a week.  I am about to start washing 3x a week, so I will be uping my usage.  I only apply after I wash.  And not apply on dry hair.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in: Hey Ladies!! So I got my JBCO this week!!!! Yea me! I am integrating it into my regular mix of CO+MT, so I'm going to be stretching it out that way. So far so good!  I"m about to get my hair  twisted so I'll definitely make sure to be using it then!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 14, 2010)

I mix my jbco with a little coconut oil and it thins it out and it's sooo much better that way.


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Temi check out the list of EU links there is a seller on eBay and they also have their own site.


 
Thank you dear. I did, ordered and i had my new CO in 2 days plus a free gift!! 



stellagirl76 said:


> Checking in - been on a 2 day Haitus bc of BKT treatment but I will be applying again tonight !


 
Oh you know you need to PM me with details. I have a wedding in May and I want to BKT but a bit scared. What kind? Cost? Salon / DIY? Did you like your results? PM pleeeeaaaasssseee!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 14, 2010)

TemiLnd said:


> Thank you dear. I did, ordered and i had my new CO in 2 days plus a free gift!!



Wow that was quick which brand did you get?  Do you like it?





TemiLnd said:


> Oh you know you need to PM me with details. I have a wedding in May and I want to BKT but a bit scared. What kind? Cost? Salon / DIY? Did you like your results? PM pleeeeaaaasssseee!!




Heh Temi it was pretty simple and came out just fine.

I am washing for the first time tomorrow so the real test will be then. 

Will PM you 

x SG


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 14, 2010)

Loving castor oil right now. I've upped my frequency to every other day, right after I moisturize my hair. Also I believe I will start mixing some castor oil in my prepoos. Trying to get that growth . Quick question: How much more growth does everyone think they're getting using the castor oil?


----------



## BlackGeisha (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hey ladies their is a discussion going on here about Castor Oil darkening the hair*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10455032&posted=1#post10455032

*have any of you ladies noticed your hair darkening in color?

The only oil I've read of that darkens the hair is amla oil.*


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Wow that was quick which brand did you get? Do you like it?
> 
> I know right!! It is the Tropic Isle Living - I thought about getting the lavender one but didn't cos i'm gona add lavender oil instead. It has a much stronger smell that the Sams27 brand, I hope it's as good. I also got the EYL brand for free (3oz I think).


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still using my sulfur/castor oil and BT 3 times a week.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 17, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Hey ladies their is a discussion going on here about Castor Oil darkening the hair*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10455032&posted=1#post10455032
> 
> *have any of you ladies noticed your hair darkening in color?*
> ...


 
No, I've never heard that castor oil darkens the hair, only that it can speed up growth and increase thickness, but darkness is definitely an added benefit, at least for me .


----------



## caribgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still applying my castor oil to my scalp about 3x a week! I ran out of the jbco so I am using unrefined cator oil from India until I can replenish it.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm loving using castor oil, especially on my length. It keeps my hair really soft and I don't have to moisturize my hair as often.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Mar 18, 2010)

Checking in...still using my castor oil twice a week. I need to order the JBCO


----------



## Foufie (Mar 19, 2010)

I baggied with it on my ends last night. My ends felt great this morning!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 19, 2010)

​
Hey castor oil cuties! I found this thread after it was too late to join officially, but I have read through, purchased my castor oil, and started using it.  I have baggied the ends of my canerows after water spritzing and applying my JBCO (EYL brand)and my ends feel amazing.

Has anyone doing scalp application got any new growth updates?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 19, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ​
> 
> Hey castor oil cuties! I found this thread after it was too late to join officially, but I have read through, purchased my castor oil, and started using it. I have baggied the ends of my canerows after water spritzing and applying my JBCO (EYL brand)and my ends feel amazing.
> 
> Has anyone doing scalp application got any new growth updates?


 

I'm with you, VeePickni....

I started using JBCO about 3 weeks ago, and I'm in love, I have it in an app bottle and apply to my scalp and I add it to my DC's.  

ETA:

I'm going to follow this thread and post from time to time, if that is ok with you ladies.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 19, 2010)

Check in... I skipped using JBCO prior to my Tuesday wash due to some experimentation. I will hot oil with it this evening or Saturday. I believe I am seeing growth but I will not know exactly how much until I [bone] straighten in June.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 19, 2010)

Checking in. Still applying JBCO 3-4x a week mixed with BT.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi *hairfromheaven*, do you (co)wash before each application, or just keep applying as scheduled and then wash your hair whenever you're ready?


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 19, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> ​
> 
> Hey castor oil cuties! I found this thread after it was too late to join officially, but I have read through, purchased my castor oil, and started using it. I have baggied the ends of my canerows after water spritzing and applying my JBCO (EYL brand)and my ends feel amazing.
> 
> Has anyone doing scalp application got any new growth updates?


 
Glad you had such good results! I asked a similar question earlier, namely how much more do the ladies feel their hair is growing with the castor oil, but so far I haven't gotten any responses. I would like to know if anyone actually measures their growth so they can compare how much more growth they received in concrete figures as opposed to when they didn't use castor oil. IMO, I feel that I have experienced increased growth using the castor oil. Not only that, my NG feels softer as well.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 19, 2010)

Checking in...WOW...there seems to be a marked difference b/w regular castor oil and JBCO ( at least for me).  My hair responds differently to the JBCO; it makes it softer and looks really shiny.  I've used it in a couple of different ways since received. I will be getting this JBCO specifically for my hair, but will still purchase the regular castor oil for my OCM.

***in love with JBCO***


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 20, 2010)

i've been using a mix of macadamia nut oil & castor oil (hair & scalp).  
me loves it.


----------



## damagedends (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
  I am still using my castor oil, decided to add avocado oil in the mixture. Unfortunately I got a much needed trim 2 wks ago with my relaxer, so, I will probably be missing an inch or two of my new growth with this challenge.erplexed But I am liking the castor oil minus the headache side effects.


----------



## exubah (Mar 20, 2010)

I am definitely seeing more growth than I usually do around this time (6wks post relaxer) .  I need to order more JBCO at the end of the month before my stash completely runs dry....or I may have to start doing some "drive bys" by my cousins' house to swipe back what I gave them cus I just know they don't use it!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, checking in. I've missed this thread. I have been using my JBCO, I have even used my Lavender scented ones a few times. I still love this oil. I have put it in my Shealoe mix and it's wobderful as well. I always add it to my DC and my hair is thanking me. 

My hair hasn't darkened, in fact I can still see the henna on my hair from months ago. I am def going to step it up with my JBCO scalp massages since I have been kinda slipping, my hair isn't giving me the thickness I wanted since I haven't been loving it right.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm still mixing my JBCO with my Beemine Sulfur Mix at least three times a week...can't tell if it's helping my growth or not though; I need a MAJOR trim so I when I do my length check next month I will do a before and after trim pic so I can tell


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 20, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Checking in...WOW...there seems to be a marked difference b/w regular castor oil and JBCO ( at least for me). My hair responds differently to the JBCO; it makes it softer and looks really shiny. I've used it in a couple of different ways since received. I will be getting this JBCO specifically for my hair, but will still purchase the regular castor oil for my OCM.
> 
> ***in love with JBCO***


 
I want some JBCO! Wish I could find some offline. Waah!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in apply JBCO 3-4x a week


----------



## cutenss (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in.   Still using my castor oil mixture on scalp.  I have also starting using Care Free Curl Gold on my hair.  The combination seems promising.  Very moisturizing, but not greasy or heavy.


----------



## yodie (Mar 21, 2010)

Checking in. I haven't been focusing on my ends. I'm late, but I'll start doing that tomorrow.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 24, 2010)

checking in.  I've been using lavender JBCO for the past couple of weeks on my scalp, ng and ends at least 4-5 times a week.  

My lavender JBCO does not smell like lavender.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 24, 2010)

Been using jbco mixed w/ jojoba instead of sweet almond oil
I use it on my scalp, nape and edges...My hair is really poofy but I was also under processed last relaxer so...

how long are you guys massaging for?


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2010)

checking in.  Using JBCO between my flat twists tonight.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm back on board. I just re-upped on my JBCO.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 27, 2010)

Still hanging in with my BT.


----------



## katblack (Mar 27, 2010)

I probably apply my castor oil on 5-6 times a week diluted with other growth oils. I do notice that my hair feels thicker and longer, but that could be because I am wearing more stretched styles and am taking more notice of my hair. Either way, I love castor oil!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just ordered JBCO online (the lavender one)and I'm planning on using it 2X weekly. Never tried it before but I hope it'll actually thicken my hair.

Ok so I discovered this thread real real late, but better late than ever. I'll extend this challenge for an extra 2 months and see how it goes...

Checking in next month, good luck ladies,


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 29, 2010)

My hair growth has been on point! I'm 8 weeks post relaxer and I can definitely feel my mini-fro under my relaxed hair . I think I can make it to 12 weeks. My hair is still pretty manageable right now.


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Still using my JBCO. Because of a setback I have had I am not seeing much progress. We'll see what happens by the end of this challenge.

My Lavender JBCO does smell like Lavender to me. I have only smelled it in the jar and when I did use it on my hair It didn't smell like regular JBCO to me.

I am thinking of mixing my JBCO with my Afroveda growth oil to help with this setback. I need something.


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok I decided to use my JBCO and Afroveda not mixed. I will use one a day and massage it in, since Afroveda says use every other night, on the nights I am not using it will be JBCO time.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 31, 2010)

sooo ummm i ordered some JBCO 
after years of avoiding buying the stuff

couldnt resist anymore. lol


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Still on JBCO. Will be applying my next hot oil treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm still using castor and sulfur, haven't use my JBCO yet.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to say that this oil is good!! It doesn't just sit on your hair like most of the oils out there. I think my hair really likes it... Yay!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 1, 2010)

Holding on and going strong!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 1, 2010)

*It's great to see all you ladies still growing strong! lol! hang in there!*


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 1, 2010)

Had flat twists for a while.  Was using JBCO in between the rows.  
Now I am about to DC with JBCO in the mix.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 1, 2010)

Thought I'd come in a post even thought I'm not in the challenge.  I'm still faithfully using my JBCO, after co washing oiling my scalp and at night before bed.  I love this stuff...


----------



## mysoon2behair (Apr 1, 2010)

Checking in...still applying JBCO 2xs/week.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 1, 2010)

Still applying 3-4x a week


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 1, 2010)

Still at it 2x/day! Love how it feels on my scalp!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of any coupon codes for sams24/7.com?  I need to replenish my supply soon, and I like FREE SHIPPING


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Does anyone know of any coupon codes for sams24/7.com?  I need to replenish my supply soon, and I like FREE SHIPPING




*2007* is a code for a little off the price of the product
unfortunately, when i ordered mine...i didnt try this code
because i thought it was an old code 

i ended up trying it AFTER the fact and found out that it worked. blah!

but for the 8oz ($9.99 bottle), i think the price came out to be like $8.49 after the discount.  

ah well...i'll just use the discount next time. 

i dont know any free shipping codes, though lol


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2010)

i received my jamaican black castor oil today. 

dun dun dunnnnnnn


----------



## Queen_Earth (Apr 2, 2010)

still applying...lowered my application to 2x a week!


----------



## exubah (Apr 2, 2010)

Still going at it 3-4 times per week.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for 2" of growth by my next relaxer in May!!


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 2, 2010)

Still applying JBCO daily to my ends and ng.  Using Lavender JBCO once a week following my rollersets.


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (Apr 2, 2010)

DARN IT!  I got my hair trimmed today (forgot about this Challenge)!  Oh well, hopefully I'll still have a nice amount of growth by the end of this challenge.  I've been applying my Lavender JBCO at least a couple times a week and occasionally adding it to my Deep Conditioners.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 3, 2010)

Woot woot!!! Sam's delivers everytime! I ordered late Wednesday night and got my package this morning! My mom has seen how this stuff if working wonders for my head and now she wants to try some too!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 3, 2010)

checking in!
Currently applying JBCO to my ends daily and on my scalp 3X week


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm currently DC'ing with JBCO mixed with Silicon Mix.


----------



## kitkat2011 (Apr 3, 2010)

checking in, still applying castor oil twice a week, alot of new growth, love it!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 3, 2010)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I'm currently DC'ing with JBCO mixed with Silicon Mix.




How is this working for you? I got some SM from a swap, but I haven't tried it yet b/c of the twists.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ladies w/ finer hair, how are you all using JBCO? How many times/wk and are you putting it on your ends as well? My mom has really fine hair and I know she can't use as much as I do. I'm so heavy handed.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 3, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Ladies w/ finer hair, how are you all using JBCO? How many times/wk and are you putting it on your ends as well? My mom has really fine hair and I know she can't use as much as I do. I'm so heavy handed.


 
*I use my castor oil 2x's a week, and I put it on my ends, but I wear mostly textured styles i.e. pincurls and braidouts as long as your not wearing a straight style it's fine. I wouldn't recommend using it on your ends if you plan on wearing a pin str8 look b/c then the hair looks weighed down, the ends will stick together and if your hair is fine then it looks thin.*


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Apr 4, 2010)

Alright... haven't checked in in a while. I've had a sow-in for the past few months and applied castor oil between the braids on my scalp.  I've gotten a lot of growth and my roots are really thick.  My ends look the same as before (thin as a mugg).  But since I've decided to turn my long stretch into a transition, i really don't care.  I'm continuing the castor oil application with much needed faith to my roots.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 9, 2010)

I used up my BT, and now mixing sulfur with JBCO it very thick. I'm going to put some other oil with it and use it 2x a week.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 9, 2010)

*1 more month to go!*


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

Checking in. Still mixing a generous portion of JBCO in my DCs and sealing with my JBCO mix every other night.  I've been fake bunning this week so I just cover the ends with it.


----------



## sstevenson (Apr 10, 2010)

erplexedI'm checking in, I have been Dcing w JBCO and mixing it w various oils when I apply it to my scalp. This has helped the serious itching problem I was having. I always use my homemade leave in mix, thanks to from short to long-goggle her blog. I am getting wonderful length and will apply heat for the first time since Sept. 09. I will post a before and after pic. April 26 is my anniversary cuz if it wasn't I would wait till Sept and try The no heat thing for a year. Happy growing ladies !


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 10, 2010)

Still going strong!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

I heart mixing JBCO into my condish!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 14, 2010)

*try a hot oil treatment using your castor oil, you can place your applicator bottle into a cup of hot water, then apply the oil to your hair and scalp. make sure the water is not too hot though.* :burning:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopRzNpwL7U


----------



## exubah (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I'm still diligently applying my JBCO at least 3x a week and my NG is loving me up for it!!


----------



## yodie (Apr 14, 2010)

still applying twice a week. trying to get my mom to start applying to her hair in order to gain thickness. her hair has really thinned from age, a bad relaxer and relaxers in general.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 14, 2010)

yodie said:


> still applying twice a week. trying to get my mom to start applying to her hair in order to gain thickness. her hair has really thinned from age, a bad relaxer and relaxers in general.


 

*my mom too, she has no edges, i bought her a big bottle!*


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not in this challenge but I did add JBCO to my BB Castorl Oil and Aloe moisturizer, twist spritz, and I mixed a good amount of it into my Frankenstein DC, and at one point I was oil rinsing with it..  I've only been using JBCO since the beginning of this month so no real results just yet but I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Love Always (Apr 14, 2010)

Is anyone using JBCO on their edges ?  I wanted to know how long you've been using it and when did you start to see your edges fill in?


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 14, 2010)

I got a relaxer recently and I'm not underprocessed so I'm curious to see how the jbco will affect me, I'm trying to keep up with applying and massaging like every other night, I like to do it before a wash, since it's so heavy.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

Wish I could buy JBCO locally.  It's just so expensive, and the shipping usually costs about the same as the bottle.  You can buy 64 oz. of regular castor oil for almost the amount of one bottle of JBCO.


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

Nisha619 said:


> Is anyone using JBCO on their edges ? I wanted to know how long you've been using it and when did you start to see your edges fill in?


 
i've been using jbco for about a couple of months or so and yes, my edges are just starting to fill in nicely!


----------



## xesketel (Apr 17, 2010)

Nisha619 said:


> Is anyone using JBCO on their edges ?  I wanted to know how long you've been using it and when did you start to see your edges fill in?



I noticed a difference in my edges within a month.  I use it 4x per week and mix it with Jojoba Oil and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## dr.j (Apr 19, 2010)

just checking in - still applying 2x a week.


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 20, 2010)

after washing my hair I have been using JBCO mixed with EVOO to detangle my hair and it does so much better than condish. My hair the next day is soft too. I love JBCO.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 20, 2010)

I am about out my cutenss castor oil mixture   I was waiting to see if I could get a free shipping code from Sam's 24/7.  No luck.  So I am going to break down and buy some this weekend.  I want to finish with JBCO, since that is what I started with.

I am still using it on my scalp only, 2-3x a week, only after I wash.  It will be interesting to see if I gained any length, since I have not straightened since February, when I did my BKT.

We are about there girls   Will a new challenge start, after we post our results?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 20, 2010)

I just did a ten minute hot oil steam treatment with a wheat germ oil/JBCO mix.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey cuteness, I feel you on immediately starting another challenge!  I am so tempted to keep on trucking at least for another 2 months. My hair is doing well with JBCO! I must admit waaaaaaaaay better than using regular castor oil alone. Loves it!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 20, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I am about out my cutenss castor oil mixture  I was waiting to see if I could get a free shipping code from Sam's 24/7. No luck. So I am going to break down and buy some this weekend. I want to finish with JBCO, since that is what I started with.
> 
> I am still using it on my scalp only, 2-3x a week, only after I wash. It will be interesting to see if I gained any length, since I have not straightened since February, when I did my BKT.
> 
> We are about there girls  Will a new challenge start, after we post our results?


 

Lol! yes don't worry ladies there will be another challenge after this one. But first I'm going to do another surprise contest that will last 1 week,  then the CO challenge cycle 2 will begin. 

 I bought the prizes yesterday the only thing is that my BSS now carries Sunny Isle Black Castor oil instead of the Tropic Isle brand it looks the same and smells the same though. So you three lucky winners will get a free bottle! good luck!


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

hi *BlackGeisha!*

i know i haven't checked in for quite a while, so i just want to say it is "PURE COINCIDENCE" that i just happen to check in when there is talk of prizes coming out!
(i'm not looking to win something, not that it would be bad, but i just want to gain a healthy head of hair; that's more than enough WIN for me,lol)     

what i actually checked in to say is that, yes, i've been using my jbco even when yall haven't heard from me, and last night, after i applied my dc's, i sealed them with some jbco on top before wrapping it all up for my overnight treatment!

glad there will be another CO challenge coming soon!
(and hope to have more time to actually post my check in's!)

hhj ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2010)

Checking in applied my castor mix last night.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> hi *BlackGeisha!*
> 
> i know i haven't checked in for quite a while, so i just want to say it is "PURE COINCIDENCE" that i just happen to check in when there is talk of prizes coming out!
> (i'm not looking to win something, not that it would be bad, but i just want to gain a healthy head of hair; that's more than enough WIN for me,lol)
> ...


 
*hi!*

*uh-huh, someone mentions the word free and here you come! lol! j/k *

*oh I love overnight CO treatments my hair is soft like butter in the morning *

*glad to see your still going strong hhg!  *


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *hi!*
> 
> *uh-huh, someone mentions the word free and here you come! lol! j/k *
> 
> ...


 

right?! here i come popping out of nowhere when that word FREE gets mentioned! 

but seriously, i'm about to perm in the next 2 weeks and in the self perming threads i've researched, they say jbco and/or coconut oil is good to prepare our scalps for the chemicals, so here i am again, i'm back!

gonna cowash today then drench my hair in jbco.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

Applied JBCO today.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 25, 2010)

There are no problems with having JBCO on your scalp when you relax, are there?


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 26, 2010)

Still going strong!


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

well, looks like i'm not going to perm in the next 2 wks afterall.

my stretching friends are pulling me in, and yeah, i do want to continue, so....i'll stretch some more.

but i put my dc on last night, then i sealed it in with some jbco!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 26, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> There are no problems with having JBCO on your scalp when you relax, are there?


 
*No, I had jbco on my scalp when I relaxed and my hair and I are fine.*



grow said:


> well, looks like i'm not going to perm in the next 2 wks afterall.
> 
> my stretching friends are pulling me in, and yeah, i do want to continue, so....i'll stretch some more.
> 
> but i put my dc on last night, then i sealed it in with some jbco!


 
*I tried to stretch my last relaxer but didn't make it, I never make it. *


----------



## cch24 (Apr 26, 2010)

I BC'd about a month ago, but I'm still using the pomade on my scalp every night. My progress pictures may look a little off though...


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in. Been applying my castor oil to my scalp regularly at least 2x's a week, sometimes more. I've really been enjoying this challenge .


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 27, 2010)

I examined a shed hair today.  It was definitely thicker (in diameter) than what I had when I started this journey  a little over a year ago.  Only the last centimeter or so was thin and see thru. 
But I noticed that my root bulb seemed to be black instead of white.  Is that due to the JBCO?  I think I read that somwhere.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 27, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> Lol! yes don't worry ladies there will be another challenge after this one. But first I'm going to do another surprise contest that will last 1 week,  then the CO challenge cycle 2 will begin.
> 
> I bought the prizes yesterday the only thing is that my BSS now carries Sunny Isle Black Castor oil instead of the Tropic Isle brand it looks the same and smells the same though. So you three lucky winners will get a free bottle! good luck!


 
Yay, new challenge. Sign me up  I plan to order some of the Sunny Isle in the extra dark. I read a thread on here somewhere about the extra dark and ash content, and it being better...IDK, but it sounded good.  

But I did order a castor oil pomade. I used the last drops of my CCOM after my wash last night. So my new product should be here my Thursday, which will be my next wash. But I think I am going to try the pomade daily, and see how it goes. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 27, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Yay, new challenge. Sign me up  *I plan to order some of the Sunny Isle in the extra dark. I read a thread on here somewhere about the extra dark and ash content, and it being better...IDK, but it sounded good.*
> 
> But I did order a castor oil pomade. I used the last drops of my CCOM after my wash last night. So my new product should be here my Thursday, which will be my next wash. But I think I am going to try the pomade daily, and see how it goes. I'll keep ya posted


 

oh ok, so the sunny isle brand has some good reviews, I had never heard of it until I saw it @ the BSS. I was so used to the tropical isle brand, good to know.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 27, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I examined a shed hair today. It was definitely thicker (in diameter) than what I had when I started this journey a little over a year ago. Only the last centimeter or so was thin and see thru.
> But I noticed that my root bulb seemed to be black instead of white. Is that due to the JBCO? I think I read that somwhere.


 

I've never heard this, maybe some of the other ladies have.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 27, 2010)

Still going strong!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in ladies, still adding JBCO to my DC's and applying to my scalp 2-3 times a week via app bottle.


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just took out my weave and I can see that my hair has grown like crazy from my applying Castor Oil to my scalp 3 times a week for the past 3 months! 

I just took my progress pics today since I'll be doing another install on Thursday...


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 27, 2010)

dollface0023 said:


> I just took out my weave and I can see that my hair has grown like crazy from my applying Castor Oil to my scalp 3 times a week for the past 3 months!
> 
> I just took my progress pics today since I'll be doing another install on Thursday...


 
*that's great! can't wait to see those pics!*


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *No, I had jbco on my scalp when I relaxed and my hair and I are fine.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I tried to stretch my last relaxer but didn't make it, I never make it. *


 
i LOVE how you said "my hair and I are fine"! it's like "our hair" is an entity of its own! like a person or something! that's how important it is, let's hear it for THE HAIR!

btw, i'm tryiing to stretch, too. why do you say it's so hard to make it BlackGeisha?
i'm already edging near 4 months which is my longest ever, so far, but i'd like to make it to 5. 
i know NanCeBoTwin stretches as well as alot of ladies on here.....is it the JBCO that helps? 

i put my JBCO on over my dc last night and i still have it all on under plastic caps and scarves. (i don't have a heating cap, so this is how i try to keep the heat in there.)

the dc's made my hair soft, but when i put that JBCO on, my hair felt like SILK. let's see what it's like AFTER i take the dc OFF, lol!


----------



## TyHill21 (Apr 28, 2010)

I havent checked in for longer than a minute but im still in..... I am still using my drugstore brand castor oil.  I did have to get slight trim my ends were looking A MESS 

Sign me up for the next challenge-this time I will purchase some jbco or the sunny isle one


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 28, 2010)

grow said:


> i LOVE how you said "my hair and I are fine"! it's like "our hair" is an entity of its own! like a person or something! that's how important it is, let's hear it for THE HAIR!
> 
> *lol @ work I got looked at  like I was crazy b/c they wanted everyone to spray their hair for crazy hair day and I said "my hair will be very upset with me if I did that" whoa the stares.*
> 
> ...


 
*DC's make my hair soft for like that day!*


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 28, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Yay, new challenge. Sign me up  I plan to order some of the Sunny Isle in the extra dark. I read a thread on here somewhere about the extra dark and ash content, and it being better...IDK, but it sounded good.
> 
> But I did order a castor oil pomade. I used the last drops of my CCOM after my wash last night. So my new product should be here my Thursday, which will be my next wash. But I think I am going to try the pomade daily, and see how it goes. I'll keep ya posted


 
This has nothing to do with your post, but I just can't get over your hair. It's beautiful! Not to sound vain or anything, but it reminds me a lot of mine . My buns definitely envy your buns, though.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 29, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> oh ok, so the sunny isle brand has some good reviews, I had never heard of it until I saw it @ the BSS. I was so used to the tropical isle brand, good to know.




I'm straight hatin' that you can buy it at a BSS.  I don't know of a single place that carries it locally much less heard of it.  When I say castor oil they say








Can't wait for the next round to start.  I'm totally ready.


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *DC's make my hair soft for like that day!*


 
well, those folks at work "just don't get it"! they see your gorgeous long locks and admire them, but they have no idea the work and effort that goes into caring for them.

some things that i'm finding are really helping me with this stretch are, strangely enough: yogurt and banana baby food, buttermilk, oil rinses, ceramides, baggy bunning, cowashing, and dc'ing overnight on "dry hair".

it seems that the dry hair just eats up the dc and JBCO like the wet hair cannot. as if the wet hair is already "to full" to digest anymore.

cowashing has taught me that, contrary to many beliefs, water is a stretchers best friend! i used to worry about the reversion, but wearing wet/damp baggy buns, solves that problem.

the oil rinses make detangling easy to do because it coats the hair to keep it soft.

once the water has softened the ng through the cowashing, applying the JBCO (sometimes i mix it with EVOO or a ceramide like hemp oil, just to thin it out a bit) with an applicator bottle directly to the roots of the hair really locks that moisture from the water in and makes the hair incredibly soft. 

and the yogurt banana baby food and buttermilk have proven to me, beyond any doubt, that my hair will lay flat, even without the need for a scarf. the protein in those (and the moisture from the bananas) really help the ng and that all important "line of demarcation", which always needs strengthening.

in that dc mix i was speaking of last night, i had AO HSR and those grocery store bought "foods" mixed with other moisturizing dc's, put the JBCO over it and today, i've got hair that is shiny, soft, and closer to my head at almost 16 weeks post than it was at 8 weeks post when i didn't know about these other methods.

please try it BlackGeisha, you might find that it works for you, too!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 29, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> This has nothing to do with your post, but I just can't get over your hair. It's beautiful! Not to sound vain or anything, but it reminds me a lot of mine . My buns definitely envy your buns, though.


 

*she's so vain, she probably thinks this post is about her. j/k*


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 29, 2010)

MondoDismo said:


> I'm straight hatin' that you can buy it at a BSS. I don't know of a single place that carries it locally much less heard of it. When I say castor oil they say
> 
> *I was going to buy some JBCO on ebay and the seller was based in Miami so I asked if I can purchase and pick up and he said no we distribute all over Miami. So I go into the BSS and there it is.*
> 
> ...


 


grow said:


> well, those folks at work "just don't get it"! they see your gorgeous long locks and admire them, but they have no idea the work and effort that goes into caring for them.
> 
> *my boss was telling me today to wear my hair how she likes it str8 and down like I had it one day when I flat ironed, and I told her I can't do that everyday, I have to wear my hair up in order to keep it protected and retain length. She said she never heard of that before.*
> 
> ...


 
*I'm a teacher so I have summers off, I'm going to try to stretch until august and I'm definately going to use the tips you gave me here. Copying, pasting and printing this out, thanks grow!*


----------



## cutenss (Apr 29, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> This has nothing to do with your post, but I just can't get over your hair. It's beautiful! Not to sound vain or anything, but it reminds me a lot of mine . My buns definitely envy your buns, though.


 
Thank you  I appreciate that. It looks as though we have the same texture of hair. My strands are fine though. I am positive that your buns are just as pretty. 



BlackGeisha said:


> *she's so vain, she probably thinks this post is about her. j/k*


 
 You aint right


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 29, 2010)

@Black Geisha:  I must say that you've done a fantastic job managing this challenge!!! Kudos! We're almost there and I CANNOT wait for round 2!!!!

P.S. Still going strong!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 29, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *she's so vain, she probably thinks this post is about her. j/k*


 
  I guess the cat's out of the bag now  BTW, I'm so in for round two of this challenge!



cutenss said:


> Thank you  I appreciate that. It looks as though we have the same texture of hair. My strands are fine though. I am positive that your buns are just as pretty.


 
Thank you. Yeah, I think we do have the same texture. My strands are fine as well, but I have a lot of hair so it makes it seem like I have thick strands, but my hair behaves just like fine hair.


----------



## damagedends (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all, I am checking in, I've been applying my JBCO mixture 2x/wk.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm about to oil my entire scalp with regular castor oil.  I'm so proud of myself for sticking with my routine.  I know it's only been a week, but _still_.  My scalp is itching, so I hope this stuff knocks that out.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 30, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Thank you  I appreciate that. It looks as though we have the same texture of hair. My strands are fine though. I am positive that your buns are just as pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> You aint right


 
*oh no! not the spankin' smilie!*



justicefighter1913 said:


> @Black Geisha: I must say that you've done a fantastic job managing this challenge!!! Kudos! We're almost there and I CANNOT wait for round 2!!!!
> 
> P.S. Still going strong!!!


 
*awww thank you justice :blush3:*



*Muffin* said:


> I guess the cat's out of the bag now  BTW, I'm so in for round two of this challenge!
> 
> *your a good sport muffin, it was all in fun! *


----------



## cutenss (May 1, 2010)

I love that  smiley.  I don't get to use it enough.   And it is all in fun.  I have really enjoyed this challenge.  I agree with justicefighter1913 AWESOME job BG


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 4, 2010)

cutenss said:


> I love that  smiley. I don't get to use it enough.  And it is all in fun. I have really enjoyed this challenge. I agree with justicefighter1913 AWESOME job BG


 


*awww shucks, thanks u guys! Thanks to everyone for participating!*


----------



## Geminigirl (May 4, 2010)

Did you try and post a pic BG?

Well this challenge is almost over and I am not happy with my growth. I had a mahor setback and had to trim a little and my hair isn't that much longer, so I am def in round two of this.


----------



## yodie (May 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the next challenge as well. I love JBCO. 
Great job BlackGeisha and all the participants.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 4, 2010)

^^^ Hey BlackGeisha - excellent challenge - Can't wait till the next round.

I BC'd in the middle of this one so looking forward to the next one !!!


----------



## grow (May 6, 2010)

is it already over?! that fast?! whew, the time really flew!

time flies when you're in good company!

thanks ladies and thanks BlackGeisha!

still using my jbco regularly and making the countdown until the next round!

HHJ LADIES!!!


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 9, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Did you try and post a pic BG?
> 
> Well this challenge is almost over and I am not happy with my growth. I had a mahor setback and had to trim a little and my hair isn't that much longer, so I am def in round two of this.


 


yodie said:


> I'm looking forward to the next challenge as well. I love JBCO.
> Great job BlackGeisha and all the participants.


 


PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Hey BlackGeisha - excellent challenge - Can't wait till the next round.
> 
> I BC'd in the middle of this one so looking forward to the next one !!!


 


grow said:


> is it already over?! that fast?! whew, the time really flew!
> 
> time flies when you're in good company!
> 
> ...


 
Thank You to all ladies who participated! Don't worry cycle 2 is coming soon! Yes Gemini I tried to post a pic and they called me rude!  it was a pic of the disney character Goofy.


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 9, 2010)

*So as you all know the challenge has officially ended so at this time you should be getting ready to post your after pic you have until May 12. So you can do one of the following :

1. Create a new post and post your starting pic and your ending pic together.
2. Return to your post with your starting pic edit it to add your ending pic.

Remember no pic no prize the drawing will take place on May 13  using random.org and I'll post the names of the prize winners.

Important Dates 
Submit an ending photo between - May 8, 2010 - May 12, 2010
Prize Drawing - May 13, 2010*


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 9, 2010)

So here's my progress for this challenge. Not that much growth and my bangs stayed the same so I didn't bother with that. Overall I'm still happy. I still need to trim though so this growth will be fleeting at best. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll reach my bsb/bsl growth though. I'll still be using my JBCO mix though. My edges filled in a bit but since I didn't have a before shot of those I don't know if that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

I did not get any growth but enjoy the challenge because it reminded me to use the castor oil which did keep my hair moist and allow me to retain.  I also use the oil with sulfur as part of the sulfur challenge to increase growth. 

BlackGeisha, thank you for the challenge.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 9, 2010)

Kusare said:


> So here's my progress for this challenge. Not that much growth and my bangs stayed the same so I didn't bother with that. Overall I'm still happy. I still need to trim though so this growth will be fleeting at best. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll reach my bsb/bsl growth though. I'll still be using my JBCO mix though. My edges filled in a bit but since I didn't have a before shot of those I don't know if that's just wishful thinking.


 

Hey there! Maybe my eyes are playing tricks, but it does look like you got some good growth considering the duration of the challenge.  Hang in there cycle 2 is coming!!!  I can't believe it's over already!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 9, 2010)

Well, I hate to disappoint, but I'm not going to have a final picture in by the due date. I'm still in Kinky twists and they're going to be a mother trying to get them out in time.  I'll post something....hopefully.  Can't wait till cycle 2. Sign me up!


----------



## TyHill21 (May 9, 2010)

TyHill21 said:


> Right now I am using CVS brand castor oil
> 
> My starting pictures


 
Here are my ending pictures..

I will admit I did not use the castor oil at minimum 2x a week at all times sometimes I used it once during the week.

During this time I did get a small trim as well 
Overall I am pretty cool with the results-I am in next time this challenge is offered


----------



## *Muffin* (May 9, 2010)

*End of Challenge Pics: *Ok, here they are. I'm a bit self-conscious about posting them because I suffered a setback not to long ago which affected my length and thickness, but I'm slowly recovering from it. I believe the Castor Oil has helped me a lot.

*[At Beginning OF Challenge*






*End of Challenge*


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 9, 2010)

here are my comparison pics. Sorry the second is more blurry but I wore the same jacket so you can see the growth. Both pics are right after fresh relaxers. I'm happy with the progress. This time I'm using JBCO. Mine is at the post office now.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 10, 2010)

Nice progress ladies!


----------



## *Muffin* (May 10, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Well, I hate to disappoint, but I'm not going to have a final picture in by the due date. I'm still in Kinky twists and they're going to be a mother trying to get them out in time. I'll post something....hopefully. *Can't wait till cycle 2. Sign me up!*


 

Yes, sign me up as well! I really enjoyed the challenge and the growth I received. Now I'm working on gaining length and regaining the thickness back in my ends .


----------



## cutenss (May 10, 2010)

So I flat ironed for the first time since this challenged started.  I am very pleased, and kinda sad.  I retained all of my length.  But my hair is so thin.   I did trim about 1/2 to 3/4 inches off, but I took pics pre and post.  I and thinking of cutting another 1 to 1/2 inches off.  My hair has some layers, and that would make it truly blunt.  I went for BSB to MBL in this challenge.  That was my goal (MBL), but it is kinda bittersweet.  My pics will be in my original post.

I am ready for the next phase of this challenge. 

ETA:  Pics have been added.
ETA this:  my before and aftert pics so you don't have to search.  Click here


----------



## *Muffin* (May 10, 2010)

cutenss said:


> So I flat ironed for the first time since this challenged started. I am very pleased, and kinda sad. I retained all of my length. But my hair is so thin. I did trim about 1/2 to 3/4 inches off, but I took pics pre and post. I and thinking of cutting another 1 to 1/2 inches off. My hair has some layers, and that would make it truly blunt. I went for BSB to MBL in this challenge. That was my goal (MBL), but it is kinda bittersweet. My pics will be in my original post.
> 
> I am ready for the next phase of this challenge.
> 
> ETA: Pics have been added.


 
Don't be sad . Just be patient. I'm going through the same thing. Like I said in an earlier post, I suffered a setback not too long ago that depressed me enough to want to cut my hair off and motivated me to do a lot of trims. I probably would have been past BSL now, but I was so disgusted at how thin and wispy my ends were that I started doing two trims a month. They are still thinner than I'd like, but I decided now that I'm just going to stick to my regular trimming routine every 8-12 weeks. My hair will gradually thicken and even out, and so will yours . Just to show you how thin it's gotten, here's how my hair used to look like before (excuse the cluttered room).


----------



## cutenss (May 10, 2010)

*Muffin* said:


> Don't be sad . Just be patient. I'm going through the same thing. Like I said in an earlier post, I suffered a setback not too long ago that depressed me enough to want to cut my hair off and motivated me to do a lot of trims. I probably would have been past BSL now, but I was so disgusted at how thin and wispy my ends were that I started doing two trims a month. They are still thinner than I'd like, but I decided now that I'm just going to stick to my regular trimming routine every 8-12 weeks. My hair will gradually thicken and even out, and so will yours . Just to show you how thin it's gotten, here's how my hair used to look like before (excuse the cluttered room).


 
Thanks Muffin  It just seems lke EVERYBODY"S hair is thicker than mine. Length wise I am OK, but thickness  I am thinking about cutting off a little more. I know it was doing my BKT once a month. That wreaked havoc on my ends. And since my strands are fine that is a . I may just trim again in July, then trim in January. Twice a year should be good, since I really don't flat iron my hair. My post pics for this challenge was only the second time this year.

And girl, you should see my room


----------



## CQ_Diddly_Do (May 10, 2010)

Beginning and ending photos (see below).  Even with a trim, it looks like I had some growth.


----------



## deusa80 (May 10, 2010)

I'm gonna post my pics tonight, I'm gonna wash my hair tonight...
I don't think I've seen much improvement yet, so we definitely need a 2nd round!


----------



## yodie (May 10, 2010)

Thanks to all the ladies that posted before/after pics. They're very encouraging. I've been wearing a protective style (wig) since the challenge started, so I didn't take photos.


----------



## MizzCoco (May 10, 2010)

I'm relaxing tomorrow, I'm 13 weeks post, but this castor oil has made my NG so soft, I really don't want to! But its time, I want to see my progress!


----------



## Geminigirl (May 10, 2010)

Gosh I really need to take a pic for y'all. I didn't get much growth because of a trim but I hope our challenge is sometime during the summer cause I think I am going to start cowashing and DAILY again.


Great Jobs ladies!


----------



## deusa80 (May 10, 2010)

Ok...my pics are up...
sams24-7 has their castor oil on sale til may 16th(6.99 for 8oz I think) and they just came out with an all natural castor oil shampoo. Anyone else plan on trying it? I ordered it on saturday, so hopefully it'll be here in a few days...I'm hoping that will help improve my growth and thickness.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 10, 2010)

Ladies, may I suggest adding pics in a new post as well so ppl won't have to search through older pics to see your progress.  Thanks!

Nice growth ladies.


----------



## dollface0023 (May 11, 2010)

Here's my 3 month progress using Castor oil 3-4 times a week while in a sew in...


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 11, 2010)

^^^Great Growth!


----------



## dr.j (May 11, 2010)

Here are my pictures.
The first is from the beginning of the challenge and the second is from last week.  Both are pictures of wet hair.  I am transitioning and almost 11 months post so can't really see a difference because of shrinkage.



URL=http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/porterjs/IMGP0587.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## yodie (May 11, 2010)

Awesome progress!!!


----------



## exubah (May 12, 2010)

Man, I have been so horrible at keeping up with this challenge over the past couple of weeks due to two deaths in my immediate family.  Through all the pain and sorrow there was a glimmer of hope as I got engaged as well.  I will be washing my hair tonight (I will try to do it as soon as I get home) so that I can upload photos before midnight.


----------



## dr.j (May 12, 2010)

cutenss said:


> So I flat ironed for the first time since this challenged started. I am very pleased, and kinda sad. I retained all of my length. But my hair is so thin. I did trim about 1/2 to 3/4 inches off, but I took pics pre and post. I and thinking of cutting another 1 to 1/2 inches off. My hair has some layers, and that would make it truly blunt. I went for BSB to MBL in this challenge. That was my goal (MBL), but it is kinda bittersweet. My pics will be in my original post.
> 
> I am ready for the next phase of this challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Great progress, cutenss!! :woohoo:
I think you need a new length check shirt!


----------



## cutenss (May 12, 2010)

exubah said:


> Man, I have been so horrible at keeping up with this challenge over the past couple of weeks due to two deaths in my immediate family. Through all the pain and sorrow there was a glimmer of hope as I got engaged as well. I will be washing my hair tonight (I will try to do it as soon as I get home) so that I can upload photos before midnight.


 
 to you and your family


----------



## katblack (May 12, 2010)

Here are three pictures of my hair as of 5/12/2010.
The first two are of dry hair slightly strected and the third is my hair wet with no product.


----------



## katblack (May 12, 2010)

I will have to look for a comparison photo, believe me I really feel as if I made major improvements.


----------



## Geminigirl (May 12, 2010)

dang it I will take my pic now and upload it.

Dang it I can't remember my stupid photbucket login and it told me to try back later!! I have gotten like NO growth and I am going to be trimming again thanks to these pesky knots.


----------



## Geminigirl (May 12, 2010)

Ok here we go this is my before(I don't know how to do side by side)






After(SIA for huge pics, photobucket is being strange!):


----------



## exubah (May 12, 2010)

Okay this is a horrible comparison because my hair is only about 40% dry in the pic I took tonight

Starting Pic


Pics tonight (sorry they're kinda blurry........my photographer is getting worst )
View attachment 66612

View attachment 66608


----------



## charmtreese (May 12, 2010)

Here are my castor progress pic's.  

First pic is feb 2nd is april (sorry no may pic's)


----------



## luckyduck (May 13, 2010)

See my siggy for results. Forgive my lateness.


----------



## Honeytips (May 13, 2010)

Please don't say that I am too late ladies!!!



Had a trim just before Easter but I'm so happy with the health of my hair!!


----------



## grow (May 13, 2010)

i gotta make some pictures, but i am using the jbco regularly.


----------



## xesketel (May 13, 2010)

For those who don't already know Sams247.com has the JBCO for $6.99 this week.  Regular price is $9.99 for the 8oz bottle. Just scroll down:


http://www.sams247.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=235


----------



## Evallusion (May 13, 2010)

Will there be a part II to this challenge?  I didn't participate in this one, but if there is another one, I'd like to join.  I am just now discovering that me and my daughter's hair like castor oil.


----------



## detroitdiva (May 13, 2010)

Wow! Great growth progress ladies! I'm about to order some now! I hope it helps with the dryness and growth will be a super bonus! Thanks!


----------



## *Muffin* (May 13, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Will there be a part II to this challenge? I didn't participate in this one, but if there is another one, I'd like to join. I am just now discovering that me and my daughter's hair like castor oil.


 
Yes, there will be a part two, from what I heard .


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 13, 2010)

I wonder if the drawing is still today.


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 13, 2010)

*Yes the prize drawing is today, sorry I almost forgot! erplexed

Ok through random.org the three numbers are :

#26 Dollface
#59 Pinky D
#10 Deusa80

Thanks for joining the challenge and congratulations! 

You three win a bottle of Jamaican Black Castor Oil, I'll be contacting you shortly to recieve your mailing info



To anyone that has not submitted a pic feel free to do so even though the challenge has come to an end. Next time I will give everyone until the weekend to submit a pic. Thanks again to everyone who participated cycle 2 coming soon!

*


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 13, 2010)

Yea!!!! Can't wait and congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## Geminigirl (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Honeytips (May 13, 2010)

Congrats winners!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 14, 2010)

Fantastic  - congrats to the winners !!!

Black Geisha - do you know when the next cycle will begin yet?


----------



## MizzBrit (May 14, 2010)

let me know when the next challenge is..i just received my big bottle of castor oil the other day and im ready!


----------



## cutenss (May 14, 2010)

to the winners


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Geminigirl (May 14, 2010)

BG did you post your pics?


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

Congrats to the winners.  
I had so many setbacks, I couldn't bring myself to take an ending progress pic.  It would be too depressing.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations Dollface, Pinky D, and Deusa80! May you thoroughly enjoy my...uh, I mean YOU'RE JBCO  .


----------



## deusa80 (May 14, 2010)

I hope we have cycle 2 soon!


----------



## MonaRae (May 16, 2010)

Congrats Ladies!


----------



## dr.j (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!  KUTGW


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 17, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Fantastic - congrats to the winners !!!
> 
> Black Geisha - do you know when the next cycle will begin yet?


 

*Next cycle will begin in June.*



Geminigirl said:


> BG did you post your pics?


 
*You caught me! no I didn't, Now I have to either straighten or rollerset now thanks Gemini!*


----------



## Geminigirl (May 17, 2010)

@BlackGeisha LOL  Ooops sorry. I'm saying I wanna see your progress too!

@Laidback Girl, me too. Ugh I'm going to trim before the challenge next time and then don't trim again until after it. I'm going hard next time.


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 17, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> @BlackGeisha LOL  Ooops sorry. I'm saying I wanna see your progress too!


 
lol! sure thing I'll be happy to post pics I'll try to have them Wed. night if not I'll post on the weekend


----------



## luvmesumhair (May 20, 2010)

Hi.  I have a question for anyone who can answer.  I am giving my self a touch up tonight and was wondering if it would be a good idea to add castor oil to my conditioner when I deep condition after my touch up?  Or should I wait a week or so?  

TIA.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 20, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Hi. I have a question for anyone who can answer. I am giving my self a touch up tonight and was wondering if it would be a good idea to add castor oil to my conditioner when I deep condition after my touch up? Or should I wait a week or so?
> 
> TIA.


 
I don't see any harm in it, but I think whether you'll like the results or not depends on a few things. Regular castor oil is very thick and greasy. Personally, I've tried DC'ing with it, and I really didn't like the results. Left my hair feeling very oily. But others deep condition with it and say their hair feels extremely moisturized because castor oil acts like a humectant, bringing water into the hair. Also, I believe the kind of castor oil makes a difference as well. I hear that JBCO is much thinner than regular castor oil, so it may be more conducive for regular use in DC's as well as applying to the scalp. I know this doesn't really answer your question, but I hope it helps some .


----------



## LaidBak (May 21, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> @BlackGeisha LOL  Ooops sorry. I'm saying I wanna see your progress too!
> 
> @Laidback Girl, me too. Ugh I'm going to trim before the challenge next time and then don't trim again until after it.* I'm going hard next time.*



Guurrl me too!  I cut mad hair off (got layers and was forced into bangs) just basically got rid of most of my thinned out, snapping off ends.  Now I have doubled up on my supplements, and I'm being more consistent with my external growth aides.  And summer is coming too?!  Shoot, I'm about to have a hellafied growth spurt.  LoL!  I'm hoping my layers will be gone by the winter.


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 23, 2010)

*Februrary 2010*




*May 2010*

*Aiight here it is, I'm still grazing BSL/BSB hopefully I'll be there by mid summer.*


----------



## BlackGeisha (May 23, 2010)

*Oh yeah one more thing! Ladies who won the castor oil challenge your castor oil should be arriving this week so stalk your mail man! lol!*

*Stay Tuned Cycle 2 coming in June!!!*


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 24, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Oh yeah one more thing! Ladies who won the castor oil challenge your castor oil should be arriving this week so stalk your mail man! lol!*
> 
> *Stay Tuned Cycle 2 coming in June!!!*


 
I wanna join whenever it comes!!! I do scalp massages with it 1-2 times per week since joining the board....


----------



## Geminigirl (May 24, 2010)

@BG I still some growth though thanks for posting.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 27, 2010)

BlackGeisha said:


> *Oh yeah one more thing! Ladies who won the castor oil challenge your castor oil should be arriving this week so stalk your mail man! lol!*
> 
> *Stay Tuned Cycle 2 coming in June!!!*


 
Yay for June!  I'll be getting a fresh relaxer then (I was a month post when I took my reveal pic). Oh, and great growth, BlackGeisha. I can tell you added a few inches to your length .


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (May 30, 2010)

Subcribing.... 

I'm also looking forward to the June edition. I started my JBCO yesterday and I'm aiming to do this 2-3 times per week. I've been so inspired by your results ladies!


----------



## Vintageglam (May 30, 2010)

New thread ladies 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=472488


----------



## cutenss (May 30, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## shorty2sweet59 (Feb 2, 2011)

THANKS HUN


sharifeh said:


> Thanks lady!!!!! this girl has great progress!!


----------

